# [IR] Iran | Road infrastructure



## persian cat

*the most dangerous freeway on the world*


----------



## DJRexxx

WOOOW !!!!


----------



## shugs

Nice thread Persian Cat....

"Most dangerous freeway in the world"..
Is that Jadeh Kandovan (Karaj-Chalous)?


----------



## persian cat

shugs said:


> Nice thread Persian Cat....
> 
> "Most dangerous freeway in the world"..
> Is that Jadeh Kandovan (Karaj-Chalous)?



chalous, yes


----------



## Nephasto

Iran seems to have good roads!


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

these highways are much more than I would have expected for this country. WOW!


----------



## JD

newyorkrunaway1 said:


> these highways are much more than I would have expected for this country. WOW!


Why? 

Oops, the Fox effect...


----------



## Konoval

One more proof of how beautiful this country is..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are some motorways around Tehran, but are there any connecting all big cities of this country? You suppose there have to be more motorways, considering the size and population of this country.


----------



## SmarterChild

Check out these crazy pictures from the teheran-ghom motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that from the recent snowfall?


----------



## SmarterChild

Chriszwolle said:


> Is that from the recent snowfall?


Yes. People in Scandinavia have a hard time driving when it's less snowy than this, I dont want to imagine how it feels to drive in that much snow. :lol:

some more pictures posted on the same forum:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I heard it snowed for the first time in 100 years in Baghdad.


----------



## Verso

But I don't think snow is so rare in Iran.


----------



## Tehran1

Infact it snows in iran every year in almost all parts of the country (especially in the mountains) it is very much a normality. But this year has seen the heaviest snowfall for 10 years.
And you'll be suprised to know that Iran has ski slopes from november time to mid march aswell, which in addition to is around the fourth highest slope in the world.

This link shows more snowfall in the capital city tehran. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17592421#post17592421


----------



## keber

Chriszwolle said:


> I heard it snowed for the first time in 100 years in Baghdad.


Yeah, talking about global warming ... :weird:



Verso said:


> But I don't think snow is so rare in Iran.


Nope, they have some very interesting ski resorts. Also I flew over Iran last March, mountain areas were as snowy as Alps, but also lower areas were very beautiful.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, the mountains just north of Tehran are over 5000 meters high.


----------



## bgplayer19

Guys this winter is unusual!Everyone is talking that there is so much snow and the temperetures are really low!Here in Bulgaria in some areas the tempereture throughout the day is -30 degrees


----------



## FM 2258

Iran looks like a nicely developed country. I really love this picture. I've always thought of Iran as a desert, and probably many people think Texas is full of cowboys.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think that pic is taken somewhere along the Caspian Coast.


----------



## abdeka

Iran have really good roadsign!


----------



## vatse

*Motorway 2 between Qazvin and Tehran*









Exit of Mohammadiyeh


















Exit to parking area









One of the frequent speed cameras









One of the biggest natural gas power plants of Iran at the background









Exit to petrol station









Exit to Taleghan


















Exit to Abyek



























End of Province of Qazvin (?)









Start of Province of Tehran (?)


















Exit of Nazarabad









Exit of Hashtgerd









Exit of Kuhsar


----------



## vatse

It's almost the urban area of Greater Tehran, some 50 km west of Tehran




































Toll station near Karaj


















Suburbs of Karaj (greatest satellite town of Tehran)









Exit to Faz-e Chahar-e Mehr Shahr









Exit south of Karaj









First numbered exit (these are found between Karaj and Tehran)









Exit east of Karaj


















and start of Tehran




































Exit of Iran Khodro









Exit to Azadegan Expressway (ringroad of Tehran)




































Exit to Ekbatan Expressway









From here it's some 2,5 km to the end of motorway and start of Sheikh Fazlolah Nouri Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting speed limit for trucks: 110 km/h.

Also, the signage in Iran looks quite sophisticated. A lot of French cars on the road.


----------



## vatse

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting speed limit for trucks: 110 km/h.
> 
> Also, the signage in Iran looks quite sophisticated. A lot of French cars on the road.


Iranian car manufacturers produce lots of different French cars under licences from Peugeot, Renault etc. Iran Khodro is one of the biggest car manufactures, there is even a special exit from motorway and metro station for Iran Khodro  Besides local cars and French models Kia seems to be the most popular cars (also produced locally).


----------



## Shapoor

Opening of Roshandelan flyover, Tehran




























Sharitati BRT sation


----------



## Shapoor




----------



## Storm9

Wow those are amazing roads, cant believe that is actually Iran.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Storm9 said:


> Wow those are amazing roads, cant believe that is actually Iran.


Why, you thought they were using camels as transportation? :lol: Iran is a little more than they show on TV. (as is the case with many countries)


----------



## vatse

Some *expressways of Tehran*

*Modarres expressway* to the north


----------



## vatse

*Chamran expressway* to the south












































*
Sheikh Fazlolah Nouri expressway*


----------



## wyqtor

Nice informative pictograms about whether a road is an urban expressway, boulevard, etc.


----------



## vatse

*Karaj expressway to the east* near Ekbatan


----------



## vatse

*Sadr expressway* to the west



























































































Junction of Sadr and Modarres expressways. Western end of Sadr expressway


----------



## vatse

*Modarres expressway* to the south


----------



## vatse

Overpass on Karim Khan Zand road









You can see one of the famous old school murals from this overpass


----------



## eskandarany

*-*

I really like iran's motorways and rural roads.. are there any photos of the road to mashhad?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

vatse said:


> Exit to airport and end of motorway


You mean airprot? 



vatse said:


>


Seriously though, the fact that Iran actually provides English translations for everything on the motorway/highway is something other countries should learn from. Specifically, every country in Europe except GB and IE. Even if it's not all in "scribbly", it's still as hard to make out what it says on electronic signs etc.


----------



## eskandarany

So why doesn't the US provide everything in spanish, and GB in french? It's a silly suggestion, only foreign scripts are usually latinised to allow people to understand place names, usually into french or english


Maxx☢Power;49949595 said:


> You mean airprot?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the fact that Iran actually provides English translations for everything on the motorway/highway is something other countries should learn from. Specifically, every country in Europe except GB and IE. Even if it's not all in "scribbly", it's still as hard to make out what it says on electronic signs etc.


----------



## wyqtor

Maxx☢Power;49949595 said:


> Seriously though, the fact that Iran actually provides English translations for everything on the motorway/highway is something other countries should learn from. Specifically, every country in Europe except GB and IE. Even if it's not all in "scribbly", it's still as hard to make out what it says on electronic signs etc.


You forgot Greece, everything in the latin script there is also translated into English. Of course, if the country already has the Latin alphabet, the place names don't have to be translated - only the electronic signs and those warning signs that contain additional explanations.


----------



## vatse

IMG_7646 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7647 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7648 by vatse, on Flickr

Huge cement factory near Nazar Abad

IMG_7651 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7652 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7653 by vatse, on Flickr

You can see Alborz Mountains at the right all the way

IMG_7654 by vatse, on Flickr

End of Province of Tehran

IMG_7655 by vatse, on Flickr

Beginning of Province of Qazvin

IMG_7656 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7657 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7658 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7659 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7661 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7662 by vatse, on Flickr

Shahid Rajaee power plant, probably the biggest power plant in Iran using the natural gas

IMG_7663 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7665 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7666 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7667 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Qazvin

IMG_7669 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7670 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway 2 continues around Qazvin and then all the way to Tabriz

IMG_7672 by vatse, on Flickr

Road to Qazvin is still a motorway

IMG_7673 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7674 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7675 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7676 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7678 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7679 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7680 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7681 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7683 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7684 by vatse, on Flickr

End of motorway

IMG_7685 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*From Qazvin to Rasht*


Qazvin-Rasht by vatse, on Flickr

Last year I posted pictures from road 49 between Rasht and Qazvin. As the new motorway 1 is now almost completely opened I post some more pictures from same roads but this time it's mostly from new motorway.

*Road 49* west from Qazvin

Junction with motorway 2 between Tehran and Tabriz

IMG_7686 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7687 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7689 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction with new motorway

IMG_7690 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7691 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7693 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7694 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Great pictures. Iran is a country most of us can't get a good image from. 

I've read somewhere Tehran is the "Los Angeles of the Middle East". (not sure if Iran is still considered to be a part of the Middle East).


----------



## abdeka

Very interesting. Thanks vatse!


----------



## vatse

*Motorway 1*
Oldest parts of this motorway were probably opened some years ago. These were between motorway 2 and road 49 near Qazvin and small stretch north of Rostam Abad. Rest of the motorway was opened probably during the first part of year 2010. Currently the motorway is missing only the part between Manjil and Roodbar. As it's the most difficult part of the road to build it could take some more years to finish this part.
As the motorway and road 49 are not crossing the Alborz mountains but rather going through the mountains using natural gorges it's going all the way down hill between Qazvin and Caspian Sea.


IMG_7695 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7696 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7698 by vatse, on Flickr

Typical landscape south from Alborz with huge fields

IMG_7701 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7703 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7704 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7705 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7706 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7707 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7709 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Motorway starts to go through first range of Alborz

IMG_7711 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7712 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7713 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7714 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7715 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7716 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7718 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7720 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7721 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7722 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7723 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7725 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7726 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7728 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7730 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7732 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7733 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7735 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7736 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7739 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

On the way to the north nature starts to get little bit greener

IMG_7740 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7741 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7742 by vatse, on Flickr

On the right there is a construction site for new railway between Qazvin and Rasht and on to Azerbaidjan. The future railway would run parallel to motorway most of the way through Alborz.

IMG_7745 by vatse, on Flickr

We have driven through first range of Alborz

IMG_7747 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7748 by vatse, on Flickr

Tunnel for railway on the right

IMG_7749 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7752 by vatse, on Flickr

Olive trees. This area is one of the few places in Iran where you can find olive trees.

IMG_7754 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7755 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7756 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7757 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7758 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7760 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7761 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7762 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7764 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7766 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7767 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7768 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7769 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7771 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7772 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7773 by vatse, on Flickr

End of motorway near Manjil. The future motorway would continue directly through the mountains in front of us.

IMG_7775 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7777 by vatse, on Flickr

Road from motorway to road 49

IMG_7779 by vatse, on Flickr

Road 49 through Manjil

IMG_7781 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7782 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Road 49 through Safid gorges going through second range of Alborz

IMG_7787 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7790 by vatse, on Flickr

Small bridge across the river. It's not the toad 49 anymore

IMG_7791 by vatse, on Flickr

Smaller road on the west bank of river running parallel to road 49.

IMG_7792 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7793 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7795 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## J N Winkler

Thanks for these pictures, vatse--very interesting.

Is there a place on the Web where design guidance for Iranian traffic signs can be downloaded?


----------



## vatse

Motorway starts again near Roodbar

IMG_7798 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7799 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7800 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7801 by vatse, on Flickr

You can see more and more trees on mountain sides after every kilometer

IMG_7802 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7803 by vatse, on Flickr

Green mountains and clouds of Caspian plane at the background

IMG_7805 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7806 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7807 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7808 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7809 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7810 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7812 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7813 by vatse, on Flickr

You can see the change in nature. We have reached the other side of Alborz mountains.

IMG_7815 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7816 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7817 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7818 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7819 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7820 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

IMG_7822 by vatse, on Flickr

Construction of railway bridge

IMG_7823 by vatse, on Flickr

Toll station

IMG_7825 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7826 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7827 by vatse, on Flickr

End of motorway near Imamzadeh Hashem

IMG_7828 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7829 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7830 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7831 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

The road continues as a divided highway until Rasht. I'm not sure about numbering. From Google Maps you can find that it's still road 49 but from many signs you can find road 35.

IMG_7832 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7833 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7834 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Great pictures. Iran is a country most of us can't get a good image from.
> 
> I've read somewhere Tehran is the "Los Angeles of the Middle East". (not sure if Iran is still considered to be a part of the Middle East).


Sadly Iran has quite a bad image as we all know. And at the same time the real life in Iran is so different from this image so you just have to go and see it by yourself. And for most of Europeans it's actually quite easy to get the visa and travel to Iran.

I don't know what is meant by this "Los Angeles of the Middle East" but I have heard that LA is called Tehran of USA because there is considerable and very active Iranian community


----------



## vatse

It's time to turn the next page


----------



## Nima-Farid

GCarty said:


> It's the same system essentially (it originated of course with the Hindus of India). I think the use of the term "Arabic numerals" to describe the numerals used in the West is a misnomer -- "Maghrebi numerals" would be more accurate


This would make more confusion because Maghreb is the name for Morroco {Marakesh), Algeria (Aljazayer) and Tunisia.:bash:


----------



## Nima-Farid

*Shiraz-Abadeh*















From Shiraz to Abadeh:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271240








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271249








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271257
















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271282








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271291








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271300








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271316








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271325








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58271337








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272655








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272667








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272683








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272704








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272722








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272759








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272790








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58272797








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273658








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273685

In Abadeh:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273706








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273728








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273749

Going back from Abadeh to Shiraz:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273772








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273790








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273806








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273831








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58273860








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274762








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274782








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274805








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274827








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274850








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58274874


----------



## Norsko

I do not understand; Left turn roundabout in Iran? :wtf:


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ I think the sign has a problem! :bash:hno:
You can see the other side of the roundabout here:


----------



## Nima-Farid

*Esfahan-Abadeh*























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58287022








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286738








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286755








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286767








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286779








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286791








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286843








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286861








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58286884


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there frequent police checkpoints in Iran, or can you just drive through the entire country without being bothered by the police? Are there foreign license plates to be spotted in Iran?


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^
The check points are permanent but usually you can go through them without any delay. They only check buses and suspicious cars and trucks


----------



## Nima-Farid

Expressways of Esfahan























http://static.panoramio.com/photos/medium/58289755.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289776








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289815








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289846








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289903








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289941








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289964








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58289997








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58291901








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58291911








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58291928








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292408








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292434








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292443








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292456








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292473








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292480








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292496








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292517








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292529








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58292543








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294277








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294753








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294777








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294813








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294832








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294839








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294856








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294872








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294882








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294896








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58294908








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295417








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295429








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295454








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295467








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295497








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/medium/58295541.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58295552








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296427








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296466








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296501








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296529








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296591








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296632








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296718








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296744








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296785








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58296828








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58297973








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58297983








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298009








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298027








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298051








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298078








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298108








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298135








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298179








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298204








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58298613
It was a long album but its finised at last. Then we continued towards Tehran. More albums in future!:cheers:


----------



## Norsko

Nice signs! Is there a website where all Iranian traffic signs are listed?


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^
Maybe this one:
http://www.farsroad.ir/signs_title.asp
but it may not work


----------



## vatse

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there frequent police checkpoints in Iran, or can you just drive through the entire country without being bothered by the police? Are there foreign license plates to be spotted in Iran?


There are lots of Turkish trucks and buses on motorway between Tehran and Turkish border. Otherwise it's really rear to see any foreign cars except at border areas. Even international buses or trucks from other neighboring countries to Tehran are very rear to seen. I have seen only one or two trucks from Azerbaijan and Pakistan on the way to Tehran during my trips. In Central Iran I have seen only some tourists on overland trips with their cars or motorcycles.


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^
On the same motorway I saw Turkish, Turkmen, Kirqiz, russian, Iraqi, Azerbaijani and even a bulgarian truck!


----------



## Nima-Farid

wrong post :bash:


----------



## Nima-Farid

*Esfahan-Tehran*















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58316930








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58316987








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58317029








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58317061








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58317122








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58317560








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58317632








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58318330








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58318378








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324097








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324137








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324175








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324254








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324336








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324405








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324428








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58324730








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58325108








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58325439








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58326902








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58326948








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58326989








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58327039








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58327093


----------



## Norsko

Nima-Farid said:


> ^^
> Maybe this one:
> http://www.farsroad.ir/signs_title.asp
> but it may not work


Thanks!!!


----------



## Nima-Farid

*Tehran Expressways
Part 1*























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58327093








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344126








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344171








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/medium/58344208.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344483








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344521








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344781








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58344815








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58345279








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58345459








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58360930








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58360994








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58360994








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361093








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361181








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361243








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361277








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361339








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361409








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361470








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361525








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58361969


----------



## Nima-Farid

I wanted to post more photos but my SD card was damaged. I could recover my card but now I am in Canada and my photos are in Iran so we have to wait.


----------



## danielstan

What model is this car that you see everywhere in Iran? 
(in the above post, is the car in the middle of the picture)
Where is it produced (I suppose Iran), by what company?
The shape of the car seems old to me (too many flat lines). When was it first produced?
Does it have electronic injection, ABS, airbags and other things like this?

Thanks.


----------



## urbastar

danielstan said:


> What model is this car that you see everywhere in Iran?
> (in the above post, is the car in the middle of the picture)
> Where is it produced (I suppose Iran), by what company?
> The shape of the car seems old to me (too many flat lines). When was it first produced?
> Does it have electronic injection, ABS, airbags and other things like this?
> 
> Thanks.


Kia Pride produced by saipa (iranian company)


----------



## Nima-Farid

Khorramabad-Pole Zal Freeway (FW5)
آزادراه خرم آباد-پل زال (آزادراه 5)


----------



## Nima-Farid

Non ho scritto questo. ho trovato in Tinn News
il forum per alta velocità ferroviaria è qui e per il trasporto ferroviario regolare è qui.
dispiace per il mio cattivo italiano. il mio italiano è da traduttore google


----------



## Nima-Farid

◄◄ اختصاصی / 11 کیلومتر باقی مانده از آزاد راه قزوین رشت ؛ در مرحله شروع تجهیز کارگاه
دوشنبه ۲۱ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۲:۴۵



تین نیوز: مجری پروژه 11 کیلومتر باقی مانده از آزاد راه قزوین رشت ( منجیل- رودبار) از شروع تجهیز کارگاه این پروژه خبرداد. 
علی اله وردی در گفت و گو با تین نیوز در پاسخ به این پرسش که چرا با وجود کلنگ زنی این پروژه توسط رئیس جمهور، هنوز عملیات اجرایی آن آغاز نشده است، اظهارداشت: کلنگ زنی پروژه اواخر اسفند ماه انجام شد که به دلیل مصادف شدن با روزهای پایانی سال، آغاز سفرهای نوروزی و ترافیک ناشی از آن وهمچنین مشکلات ترافیکی که تردد ماشین آلات سنگین درمنطقه ایجاد می کرد، تجهیز کارگاه به بعد از تعطیلات عید موکول شد. 
وی افزود: هم اکنون علاوه بر شروع کار تجهیز کارگاه، ارزیابی املاک داخل مسیر نیز آغاز شده است. 
اله وردی تاکید کرد: تجهیز کارگاه سه ماه زمان می برد و پس از آن عملیات اجرایی پروژه آغاز می شود. 
وی این پروژه را به دلیل شرایط منطقه و محدودیت های فیزیکی موجود پروژه ای سنگین از نظر اجرا ذکرکرد. 
وی درپاسخ به این پرسش تین نیوز که با توجه پیش بینی سه ماه برای تجهیز کارگاه، تاکید رئیس جمهور درمورد اجرای 16 ماه آن عملی خواهد بود، گفت: ما کار را شروع و تلاش می کنیم پروژه را درمدت زمان مورد نظر به اتمام برسانیم اما اجرای این گونه پروژه ها تابع مسایل دیگری از جمله شرایط جغرافیایی و فیزیکی منطقه نیز هست. 
اله وردی درپاسخ به پرسشی در باره این که گفته می شود قرارداد این پروژه هنوز نهایی نشده است و هنوز در مرحله تفاهم نامه است، نیز اظهار داشت: امضای قرارداد در حال انجام است و تشریفات اداری آن نیز صورت گرفته است. 
وی در این مورد که گفته می شود خروج سازمان راهداری و حمل و نقل جاده ای از این پروژه و ارایه سهم 25 درصدی آن به یک شرکت خصوصی مشکلات حقوقی در این زمینه به وجود آورده است، گفت: در این زمینه مذاکرات لازم صورت گرفت و مشکل حل شد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

عملیات اجرای آزاد راه قم - گرمسار آغاز شد
دوشنبه ۲۱ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۱:۵۰



تین نیوز: عملیات اجرای آزادراه شش خطه قم - گرمسار به طول 150 کیلومتر آغاز شد.

حجت الاسلام والمسلمین محمدحسین موسی*پور پس از بازدید از پروژه آزاد راه قم - گرمسار در جلسه بررسی روند اجرای این طرح اظهار داشت: این پروژه یکی از مهم*ترین پروژه*های راه کشور است.

وی با بیان اینکه پروژه دو بانده کردن جاده قم - گرمسار از جنبه*های مختلف اقتصادی، فرهنگی و مذهبی دارای اهمیت مضاعفی است، خاطرنشان کرد: این مسیر در صرفه جویی مصرف سوخت و کاهش هزینه*ها بسیار موثر خواهد بود و پس از بهره*برداری به عنوان آزادراه پرترددی مورد استفاده زائران حرم مطهر امام رضا(ع) و حضرت معصومه(س) قرار می*گیرد.

استاندار قم با بیان اینکه این پروژه به عنوان یکی از پروژه*های مهر ماندگار مطرح شده و مورد عنایت ویژه دولت خدمتگزار است، تصریح کرد: هیچ منعی برای اجرای این پروژه بزرگ ملی نباید وجود داشته باشد و همه دستگاه*های استانی باید همکاری و مساعدت لازم را برای تسریع در اجرای این پروژه داشته باشند.

وی همچنین خواستار در نظر گرفتن همه جوانب برای اجرای پروژه آزادراه قم - گرمسار شد و گفت: امیدواریم با هماهنگی و همکاری همه مسئولان و همت و تلاش مضاعف دست اندرکاران طرح، این پروژه تا پایان سال به بهره*برداری برسد.

موسی*پور گفت: چگونگی اتصال آزادراه قم - گرمسار به شهر مقدس قم باید طی جلسات کارشناسی مورد بحث و بررسی قرار گرفته و در خصوص آن بهترین تصمیم اتخاذ شود.

پروژه آزادراه حرم تا حرم (جاده قم - گرمسار) در 150 کیلومتر به صورت دو بانده و در شش خط به اجرا درخواهد آمد که بیش از 75 کیلومتر آن در محدوده استان قم خواهد بود.


----------



## xrtn2

what ??? sorry , english information please


----------



## Nima-Farid

the first one is about the equipement of construction of the last 11 km of rasht-qazvin FW
and the second one is about the start of construction of Qom-Garmsar FW.


----------



## xrtn2

Thank you for that infor


----------



## Nima-Farid

no problem
Route 47-Hamadan-Nowbaran


----------



## Nima-Farid

◄◄اختصاصی / افتتاح قطعه چهار آزاد راه تهران شمال در شهریور بعید است
پنجشنبه ۲۴ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۰۱:۱۹



تین نیوز: با ریزشی که چند ماه پیش در قطعه چهار آزاد راه تهران شمال اتفاق افتاد بعید به نظر می رسد این قطعه مطابق با وعده ای که از سوی دولت داده شده است نیمه نخست امسال افتتاح شود.
یک مقام آگاه با بیان این موضوع به خبرنگار تین نیوز گفت: در حال حاضر مطالعات ژئوتکنیک این بخش در حال انجام است و مشاور نیز طرح تثبیت آن را در حال اجرا دارد. 
وی افزود: پس از انجام عملیات تثبیت مسیر در اختیار وزارت راه و شهرسازی قرار می گیرد و به نظر می رسد پس از انجام آخرین عملیات، پروژه تا پایان پاییز به بهره برداری برسد. 
این مقام آگاه اظهارداشت: البته در این زمینه تاکید زیادی از سوی معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی و مدیر عامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل برای پایان عملیات اجرایی این پروژه و بهره برداری از این قطعه در زمان مقرر صورت گرفته است.
وی تاکید کرد: بر همین اساس پیمانکار پروژه نیز با جدیت در حال انجام کار است اما به نظر می رسد با توجه به دو ریزشی که چندماه قبل در این قطعه اتفاق افتاد این پروژه حداقل با سه ماه تاخیر به بهره برداری برسد و به شهریور امسال نرسد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

تکمیل بزرگراه عسلویه به بندرلنگه
چهارشنبه ۲۳ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۶:۵۰



تین نیوز: رئیس جمهور با تاکید بر لزوم تغییر ادبیات غربیها در مقابل ایران، گفت: روش فشار و توهین دشمنان علیه ایران نتیجه ای در پی ندارد زیرا ملت ایران همواره در مقابل دشمنان خود ایستاده است.

محمود احمدی نژاد ظهر چهارشنبه در جمع مردم شهرستان بندرلنگه در استان هرمزگان با اشاره به دشمنی های مستکبران علیه ملت ایران بیان داشت: ملت ایران مردمی بزرگ و تاریخ ساز هستند و هر گاه این ملت به خودباوری رسیده معادلات تاریخ به نفع عدالت رقم خورده است.
رئیس جمهور ادامه داد: دشمنان باید ادبیات خود را نسبت به ملت ایران تغییر دهند چون روش توهین، بی ادبی، زور و فشار علیه ملت ایران نتیجه ای ندارد و مردم ایران همواره دشمنان خود را در زمین و در خلیج فارس دفن کرده اند.

رئیس جمهوراسلامی ایران در ادامه با تاکید بر ساختن ایران بر اساس ایمان و برادری اظهار داشت: پیشرفت، رفاه و عمران حق مردم تمامی مناطق ایران است و دولت اعتقاد دارد که محرومان در خدمت رسانی باید در اولویت قرار بگیرند.

وی با اشاره به برنامه های دولت برای ایجاد اشتغال در کشور تصریح کرد: امسال تمامی امکانات و تجهیزات دولت برای ایجاد اشتغال، توسعه تولید و سرمایه گذاری و همچنین افزایش ثروت ملی بسیج شده اند.

احمدی نژاد با اشاره به اجرایی شدن 83 مصوبه دولت در بندر لنگه اظهار داشت: از 126 مصوبه دولت برای شهرستان بندر لنگه 18مصوبه در دست اجرا و 25 مصوبه اجرایی نشده است.

رئیس جمهور ادامه داد: بزرگراه بندر لنگه به عسلویه یکی از مهمترین خطوط مواصلاتی کشور محسوب می شود که عملیات احداث آن تا پایان دولت دهم به پایان می رسد و ادامه بزرگراه از بندر لنگه تا بندرعباس نیز ساخته خواهد شد.

وی با اشاره به تجهیز بیمارستان بندر لنگه عنوان کرد: تجهیز بیمارستان بندر لنگه از لحاظ پزشک و سایر امکانات و همچنین رفع مشکل آب این شهرستان با استفاده از آب شیرین کن از جمله مصوبات هیئت دولت در این سفر استانی برای شهرستان بندر لنگه خواهد بود.

احمدی نژاد در پایان تاکید کرد: تمامی مصوبات و قولهای دولت تا پایان دولت دهم عملیاتی می شود و هیچ کار انجام نشده ای از ناحیه این دولت برای دولتهای بعدی باقی نخواهد ماند.


----------



## Nima-Farid

معاون وزیر راه:
احداث آزادراه جدید تهران-كرج طی یك*سال در صورت وجود سرمایه*گذار
چهارشنبه ۲۳ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۱:۵۸



تین نیوز: معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی با اشاره به این*كه ظرفیت آزادراه تهران – كرج اشباع شده است، گفت: آزادراهی در كنار آزاد راه فعلی ایجاد می*شود كه در صورت وجود سرمایه گذار طی مدت یك*سال به بهره*برداری می*رسد.

مهندس احمد صادقی مدیرعامل شركت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل كشور با بیان این*كه توسعه شبكه آزادراهی در كشور و دیگری ارتقا بزرگراه*ها و تبدیل آن*ها به آزادراه است،اظهار كرد: این دو طرح با مشاركت مردم و بخش خصوصی ساخته می*شود به طوری كه 50 درصد آورده دولت و50 درصد* آورده بخش خصوصی است البته پروژه*هایی وجود دارد كه آورده بخش خصوصی در آن*ها بیشتر است.

وی در ادامه درباره آزادراه*تهران-كرج گفت:ظرفیت آزادراه تهران – كرج اشباع شده است و به دنبال ایجاد ظرفیت جدیدی در كنار آزادراه موجود هستیم.

وی در ادامه با اشاره به این*كه آزادراه كناری پس از رسیدن به كرج دو شاخه می*شود، گفت:*یك شاخه وارد كرج شده و شاخه دیگر به هشتگرد می*رسد.

صادقی در ادامه با بیان این*كه در حال مذاكره هستیم تا آزادسازی زمین را به استان البرز واگذار كنیم، *گفت: در این راستا برای جذب سرمایه*گذار فراخوان می*دهیم.

معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی در ادامه سرمایه لازم برای احداث این آزادراه را حدود صد میلیارد تومان تخمین زد و گفت:*اولویت ما اجرای پروژه به روش BOT است.

به گفته او، در صورت وجود سرمایه*گذار پروژه طی مدت یك سال به پایان می*رسد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

تکمیل بزرگراه عسلویه به بندرلنگه
چهارشنبه ۲۳ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۶:۵۰



تین نیوز: رئیس جمهور با تاکید بر لزوم تغییر ادبیات غربیها در مقابل ایران، گفت: روش فشار و توهین دشمنان علیه ایران نتیجه ای در پی ندارد زیرا ملت ایران همواره در مقابل دشمنان خود ایستاده است.

محمود احمدی نژاد ظهر چهارشنبه در جمع مردم شهرستان بندرلنگه در استان هرمزگان با اشاره به دشمنی های مستکبران علیه ملت ایران بیان داشت: ملت ایران مردمی بزرگ و تاریخ ساز هستند و هر گاه این ملت به خودباوری رسیده معادلات تاریخ به نفع عدالت رقم خورده است.
رئیس جمهور ادامه داد: دشمنان باید ادبیات خود را نسبت به ملت ایران تغییر دهند چون روش توهین، بی ادبی، زور و فشار علیه ملت ایران نتیجه ای ندارد و مردم ایران همواره دشمنان خود را در زمین و در خلیج فارس دفن کرده اند.

رئیس جمهوراسلامی ایران در ادامه با تاکید بر ساختن ایران بر اساس ایمان و برادری اظهار داشت: پیشرفت، رفاه و عمران حق مردم تمامی مناطق ایران است و دولت اعتقاد دارد که محرومان در خدمت رسانی باید در اولویت قرار بگیرند.

وی با اشاره به برنامه های دولت برای ایجاد اشتغال در کشور تصریح کرد: امسال تمامی امکانات و تجهیزات دولت برای ایجاد اشتغال، توسعه تولید و سرمایه گذاری و همچنین افزایش ثروت ملی بسیج شده اند.

احمدی نژاد با اشاره به اجرایی شدن 83 مصوبه دولت در بندر لنگه اظهار داشت: از 126 مصوبه دولت برای شهرستان بندر لنگه 18مصوبه در دست اجرا و 25 مصوبه اجرایی نشده است.

رئیس جمهور ادامه داد: بزرگراه بندر لنگه به عسلویه یکی از مهمترین خطوط مواصلاتی کشور محسوب می شود که عملیات احداث آن تا پایان دولت دهم به پایان می رسد و ادامه بزرگراه از بندر لنگه تا بندرعباس نیز ساخته خواهد شد.

وی با اشاره به تجهیز بیمارستان بندر لنگه عنوان کرد: تجهیز بیمارستان بندر لنگه از لحاظ پزشک و سایر امکانات و همچنین رفع مشکل آب این شهرستان با استفاده از آب شیرین کن از جمله مصوبات هیئت دولت در این سفر استانی برای شهرستان بندر لنگه خواهد بود.

احمدی نژاد در پایان تاکید کرد: تمامی مصوبات و قولهای دولت تا پایان دولت دهم عملیاتی می شود و هیچ کار انجام نشده ای از ناحیه این دولت برای دولتهای بعدی باقی نخواهد ماند.


----------



## Nima-Farid

دولت تصویب کرد؛
احداث آزادراه چهار خطه ارومیه ـ تبریز
چهارشنبه ۲۳ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۱:۵۹



تین نیوز: با موافقت دولت، آزاد راه چهار خطه ارومیه ـ تبریز به طول 96 کیلومتر طی دو سال احداث می شود.

وزیران عضو کمیسیون امور زیر بنایی، صنعت و محیط زیست بنا به پیشنهاد وزارت راه و شهرسازی و به استناد ماده واحده قانون احداث پروژه های عمرانی بخش راه و ترابری از طریق مشارکت بانکها و سایر منابع مالی و پولی کشور -مصوب 1366- با احداث آزاد راه ارومیه ـ تبریز موافقت کرد.

براساس این مصوبه، وزارت راه و شهرسازی *مجاز است برای اجرای آزاد راه چهار خطه ارومیه ـ تبریز به طول حدود 96 کیلومتر شامل تکمیل قطعات(1) و (2) به غیر از پل میانگذر دریاچه ارومیه و احداث کامل قطعات(3) الی (5) و ایجاد تاسیسات جانبی خاص و نگهداری و بهره برداری از آن، برای انعقاد قراداد مشارکت به شرکت احداث، *نگهداری و بهره برداری آزاد راه ارومیه ـ تبریز با رعایت ضوابط و مقررات زیست محیطی اقدام کند. در اچرای ماده (12) آیین نامه اجرایی قانون یاد شده این مشارکت از نوع (الف) است.

بر این اساس، وزارت راه و شهرسازی چهل درصد منابع مالی لازم برای تکمیل قطعات (1) و (2) و احداث قطعات (3) الی(5) آزاد راه و تاسیسات جانبی خاص آن را از محل ردیف اعتباری و انتشار اوراق مشارکت در چارچوب مقرر در قوانین بودجه سالانه تامین و در مدت اجرای پروژه متناسب با پیشرفت کار و طبق قرارداد منعقده به حساب مشترک طرح واریز می کند. طرف مشارکت نیز تامین شصد در صد منابع مالی لازم برای تکمیل و احداث آزاد راه و تاسیسات جانبی خاص را تعهد، *تامین و متناسب با پیشرفت کار به حساب مشترک طرح واریز می کند.

براساس این مصوبه، پیش بینی اولیه دوران مشارکت معادل هفده سال(17) مشتمل بر دو(2) سال دوران احداث و پانزده سال(15) دوران بهره برداری خواهد بود ولی دوران مشارکت واقعی منوط و محدود به استهلاک کامل سرمایه و سود مورد انتظار(مصوب) است.

همچنین سود قطعی مورد انتظار سرمایه گذاری، معادل سود سپرده های بلند مدت نزد بانکهای دولتی به علاوه پنج درصد(5%) است. سود علی الحساب برای تنظیم گزارش هزینه ـ درآمد معادل (22%) منظور شده است.

بر این اساس، مسئولیت نگهداری و بهره برداری از آزاد راه و تاسیسات جانبی خاص آن طبق ضوابط و مشخصات وزارت راه و شهرسازی در دوران مشارکت بر عهده طرف مشارکت است و پس از آن مدت، آزاد راه و تاسیسات جانبی خاص آن به وزارت راه و شهرسازی انتقال می یابد. چنانچه به دلیل دخالت دولت، *تعرفه عوارض عبور کمتر از مقادیر پیش بینی شده در گزارش هزینه ـ در آمد تعیین شود، ما به التفاوت نرخ عوارض ضربدر ترافیک عبوری، از طرف دولت با رعایت قوانین و مقررات مربوط قابل جبران خواهد بود.

همچنین پس از استهلاک کامل سرمایه گذاری صورت گرفته به علاوه سود مصوب آن، دوران مشارکت با سرمایه گذار اولیه خاتمه می یابد.

براین اساس، *بیمه مالیات و سایر حقوق و عوارض ناشی از اجرای آزاد راه، *تابع قوانین و مقررات طرحهای عمرانی است.

همچنین دولت، وزارت راه و شهرسازی را موظف کرده است؛ در قرارداد مشارکت منعقده، نحوه استیفای حقوق دولت را در صورت خودداری و یا ناتوانی طرف مشارکت در اجرای تعهدات قراردادی، پیش بینی کند.

این مصوبه از سوی محمدرضا رحیمی؛ معاون اول رئیس جمهور برای اجرا ابلاغ شده است.


----------



## Nima-Farid

معاون وزیر راه
اتصال آسیای میانه به آب*های آزاد با تکمیل بزرگراه باغچه گناباد
چهارشنبه ۲۳ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۴:۲۸



تین نیوز: مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت با اشاره به بهره*بردای از 575 کیلومتر بزرگراه، راه اصلی، راه فرعی و روستایی در خراسان رضوی با هزینه 260 میلیارد تومان گفت: با تکمیل بزرگراه باغچه-گناباد، آسیای میانه به آبها*ی آزاد متصل می*شود.

سید احمد صادقی با اشاره به بهره*برداری از 575 کیلومتر بزرگراه، راه اصلی و راه روستایی در استان خراسان رضوی خاطرنشان کرد: بهره*برداری از این پروژه*ها در توسعه شبکه راه*های استان خراسان رضوی تاثیر قابل توجهی خواهد داشت و سفر زائران بارگاه مبارک امام هشتم را تسهیل خواهد کرد.

وی تصریح کرد: برای احداث این 575 کیلومتر بزرگراه، راه اصلی و راه فرعی و راه روستایی مبلغ 260 میلیارد تومان هزینه شده است.

اتصال بزرگراهی 5 استان به مشهد مقدس با احداث بزرگراه مشهد-بیرجند 
معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی یادآور شد: بهره*برداری از 208 کیلومتر بزرگراه مشهد ـ تربت حیدریه ـ بیرجند، در قالب * 575 کیلومتر پروژه افتتاح شده در خراسان رضوی است.

صادقی با اشاره به تأثیر بسزای ساخت بزرگراه مشهد ـ تربت حیدریه ـ بیرجند در کاهش تصادفات رانندگی، ادامه داد: پنج استان سیستان و بلوچستان، یزد، کرمان، اصفهان و خراسان جنوبی از این محور برای رسیدن به مشهد مقدس استفاده می*کنند.

معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی خاطرنشان کرد: احداث و تکمیل این 208 کیلومتر بزرگراه موجب شد که تردد در محورهای منتهی به مشهد ایمن شده و از تصادفات جاده*ای به میزان قابل ملاحظه*ای کاسته شود.

بزرگراه باغچه - تربت حیدریه - گناباد نقطه اتصال آسیای میانه به آبهای آزاد
مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل اظهار داشت: همچنین قسمت*هایی از پنج قطعه بزرگراه باغچه - تربت حیدریه - گناباد به طول 125 کیلومتر از جمله پروژه*های بهره*برداری شده است که استان خراسان رضوی را به جنوب کشور متصل می*کند و کریدور اصلی اتصال کشورهای آسیای میانه از طریق گمرک باجگیران، لطف*آباد و سرخس به آبهای آزاد از راه بنادر جنوبی کشور خصوصاً بندرعباس و چابهار است.

بهره*برداری از قطعه 3 راه اصلی مشهد-سرخس 
صادقی افتتاح قطعه 3 راه اصلی مشهد-سرخس به طول 32 کیلومتر را از دیگر پروژه*های آماده بهره*برداری عنوان کرد و اظهار داشت: این محور به دلیل حجم قابل توجه ترانزیت با کشور ترکمنستان، وجود منطقه ویژه سرخس و همچنین پالایشگاه خانگیران از اهمیت خاصی برخوردار است.

تکمیل قطعه 3 راه اصلی قوچان-باجگیران و حذف سه گردنه صعب العبور در این محور
معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی ادامه داد: قطعه 3 راه اصلی قوچان-باجگیران به طول 21 کیلومتر با مشخصات راه اصلی یکی از سه قطعه محور ترانزیتی قوچان-باجگیران است که با افتتاح آن و تونلی به طول 1080 متر، از این پس سه گردنه صعب العبور و خطرناک حذف شده و تردد کامیون های ترانزیتی ایران و ترکمنستان به راحتی انجام می شود.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is an English-language thread, please post in English or at least provide a brief translation in English.


----------



## Nima-Farid

these are not my own writing. but i'll try to help
The summary of posts #268 to #273
268: it seems impossible to open the 4th part of Tehran-Shomal FW in late summer. it will probably be finished by late fall.
269: An expressway connecting Asaluyeh to Bandar Lengeh will be constructed.
270: A new freeway from Tehran to Karaj will be constructed parallel to the existing freeway which is saturated.
271: same as 269 (a mistake )
272: A 4-laned Freeway between Tabriz and Urmia will be built.
273: An Expressway connecting Baghcheh (southern Masshad) to Gonabad will be built which will ease the transport of goods from Central Asia to Persian Gulf and international waters.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Semirom - Yasuj


----------



## Nima-Farid

sirjan-bandarabbas


----------



## Nima-Farid

Firuzkuh route


----------



## Nima-Farid

behbahan-ramhormoz


----------



## Nima-Farid

Kermanshah-Eslamabad-e gharb


----------



## Nima-Farid

Saveh-Hamadan FW
The second part (last part) will open till end of summer

معاون ساخت و توسعه آزاد*راه*ها:
بهره*برداری از قطعه دوم آزاد*راه ساوه ـ همدان تا پایان شهریور
شنبه ۲۶ فروردين ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۱:۴۸



تین نیوز: معاون ساخت و توسعه آزاد*راه*های كشور با اشاره به این*كه قطعه دوم آزاد*راه ساوه _ همدان تا پایان شهریورماه به بهره*برداری می*رسد، گفت: این محور مركز كشور را به غرب متصل می*كند و تاثیر بسیاری در كاهش تصادفات و مصرف سوخت دارد.

حسن* احمدی*نوری _ معاون ساخت و توسعه* آزاد*راه*های كشور با اشاره به این*كه قطعه یك آزاد*راه ساوه _ همدان سال گذشته به بهره*برداری رسید، تصریح كرد: قطعه در این آزاد*راه از پروژه*هایی است كه بنا داریم تا پایان شهریور*ماه به بهره*برداری برسد.

وی با اشاره به این*كه این پروژه از پروژه*های مهر ماندگار است و باید عملیات ویژه*ای روی آن انجام شود، گفت: برنامه*های زمان*بندی این پروژه تعیین شده است و قصد داریم با استفاده از منابع حاصل از فروش اوراق مشاركت و هم*چنین اعتبارات پروژه*های مهر ماندگار این پروژه را در مدت تعیین شده به بهره*برداری برسانیم.

معاون ساخت و توسعه آزاد*راه*های كشور، در ادامه با بیان این*كه تكمیل این قطعه به هزار و 150 میلیارد ریال اعتبار نیاز دارد، تصریح كرد: سازمان راهداری و حمل*ونقل جاده*ای با سهم 17 درصد، بخش خصوصی با 33 درصد و وزارت راه و شهرسازی نیز با سهم 50 درصد در این پروژه مشاركت دارند.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Let's hope this is true


----------



## Nima-Farid

آزادراه خرم آباد - اراک مصوبه دولت را گرفت/ اجرای پروژه با مشارکت بخش خصوصی
جمعه ۸ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۴:۳۵



تین نیوز: با تصویب کمیسیون امور زیر بنایی دولت، آزاد راه اراک - خرم آباد با مشارکت بخش خصوصى احداث مى شود.
بنا به پیشنهاد وزارت راه و شهرسازی و به استناد ماده واحده قانون احداث پروژه های عمرانی بخش راه و ترابری از طریق مشارکت بانکها و سایر منابع مالی و پولی کشور - مصوب 1366- تصویب کرد که وزارت راه و شهرسازی مجاز است، برای اجرای آزاد راه شش خطه اراک - خرم آباد به طول حدود(150) کیلومتر، شامل طراحی، احداث آزادراه و ایجاد تاسیسات جانبی خاص و نگهداری و بهره برداری از آن برای قرارداد مشارکت با شرکت احداث، نگهداری و بهره برداری از آزاد راه اراک - خرم آباد با رعایت ضوابط و مقررات زیست محیطی اقدام کند.

بر این اساس، وزارت راه و شهرسازی 50 درصد منابع مالی لازم برای احداث آزاد راه، تاسیسات جانبی خاص آن و تملک اراضی را از محل ردیف اعتباری مشخص تامین و در مدت اجرا متناسب با پیشرفت کار و طبق مفاد قرار داد منعقده به حساب مشترک طرح واریز می کند.

طرف مشارکت نیز تامین 50درصد باقی مانده منابع مالی لازم برای احداث آزاد راه و تاسیسات جانبی خاص را تعهد و تامین و به حساب مشترک طرح واریز می کند.

همچنین پیش بینی اولیه دوران مشارکت معادل بیست و سه (23) سال مشتمل بر سه (3) سال دوران احداث و بیست (20) سال دوران بهره برداری خواهد بود لیکن دوران مشارکت واقعی منوط و محدود به استهلاک کامل سرمایه و سود مورد انتظار (مصوب) است.

بر اساس مصوبه دولت، سود قطعی مورد انتظار سرمایه گذاری معادل سود سپرده های بلند مدت نزد بانکهای دولتی به علاوه سه درصد است. سود علی الحساب برای تنظیم گزارش هزینه- درآمد معادل 20 درصد منظور می شود.

معاونت برنامه ریزی و نظارت راهبردی رئیس جمهور، پس از وصول گزارش توجیهی فنی، اقتصادی و مالی و زیست محیطی و رعایت پدافند غیر عامل در اولین فرصت موضوع را برای تصمیم گیری در کمیسیون بند(الف) ماده(215) قانون برنامه پنجساله پنجم توسعه - مصوب 1389- مطرح خواهد کرد.

بر این اساس، وزارت راه وشهرسازی موظف است، در قرارداد مشارکت منعقده، نحوه استیفای حقوق دولت را در صورت خودداری و یا ناتوانی طرف مشارکت در اجرای قرارداد، پیش بینی کند.

این مصوبه از سوی محمدرضا رحیمی؛ معاون اول رئیس جمهور برای اجرا ابلاغ شده است.

بنابر این گزارش آزاد راه خرم آباد - بروجرد - اراک قطعه ای از آزادراه تهران - بندرامام (ره) است که در صورت بهره برداری از این پروژه ملی زمینه تسهیل در ترانزیت کالا و خدمات در این محور فراهم می شود.

سال گذشته همزمان با سفر رئیس جمهوری به استان لرستان عملیات اجرایی آزادراه خرم آباد به اراک آغاز شد تا حلقه مفقوده محور ارتباطی شمال به جنوب کشور در مسیر تکمیل شدن قرار گیرد.

این در حالیست که احداث آزادراه اراک - بروجرد - خرم آباد در ادامه آزادراه تهران - بندرامام (ره) با اعتباری در حدود 8000 میلیارد ریال در سفر سوم هیئت دولت به استان لرستان به تصویب رسیده بود.

از سوی دیگر ورود قرارگاه سازندگی خاتم الانبیا به اجرای پروژه آزادراهی خرم آباد - اراک از دیگر اتفاقات خوشایندی است که مردم و مسئولان را به تحقق این پروژه امیدوار کرده است.

پروژه ملی آزادراه اراک - بروجرد - خرم آباد به طول بیش از 150 کیلومتر و با هدف تسهیل در حمل نقل و جابجایی کالا و مسافر همچنین اتصال محورهای اصلی شمال به جنوب کشور و بندرامام خمینی (ره) عملیاتی می شود.

پیش از این عباس رضایی مدیرکل قبلی راه و ترابری استان لرستان در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر گفته بود که مراحل آزادسازی این پروژه انجام شده است. وی همچنین از آغاز عملیات اجرایی این پروژه طی سالجاری خبر داده بود.

به هر روی بدون شک در دنیای امروز، آزادراه ها و به خصوص آزادراه هایی که به شهرهایی که ترانزیت کالایی بیشتری دارند ختم می شوند، از جمله زیرساخت های مهم و کلیدی محسوب می شوند.

با این وجود بررسی ها نشان می دهد که سهم استان لرستان در حوزه آزادراهها نیازمند ارتقا است زیرا با وجود افتتاح آزاد راه خرم آباد - پل زال به طول 104 کیلومتر این استان با توجه به موقعیت استراتژیک همچنان نیازمند توجه ویژه در حوزه راهها است.

با این اوصاف لرستان به عنوان استانی که مسیر تردد شمال به جنوب و غرب به شرق کشور از آن عبور می کند نیازمند توجه ویژه در گسترش آزاد راهها است که اجرای پروژه آزاد راهی خرم آباد - بروجرد - اراک خود حکایت از واقف شدن مسئولان به اهمیت این مسئله دارد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cool Sign


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## Palance

How does the switch go between driving left (Pakistan) and driving right (Iran) at that border?

BTW: I suppose this is the location?


----------



## Palance

Ah, found it: http://maps.google.nl/?ll=28.978329,61.553835&spn=0.00134,0.002642&t=k&z=19. Although 1 truck there is driving at the wrong direction


----------



## Nima-Farid

should be


----------



## Nima-Farid

Hamedan Freeway sign


----------



## Nima-Farid

Standardification of Road signs in Iran (Standard font called Abrisham)
If anyone finds it can you put the download link here?

رییس پژوهشكده حمل و نقل وزارت راه:
تعیین فونت واحد برای تمام تابلوهای جاده*های كشور/ صرفه*جویی سه میلیارد تومانی در هزینه نصب
دوشنبه ۱۸ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۲:۲۵



تین نیوز: رییس پژوهشكده حمل و نقل وزارت راه و شهرسازی از تعیین فونت واحد برای تمامی تابلوهای جاده*های كشور خبر داد كه استفاده از آن صرفه جویی سه میلیارد تومانی به همراه دارد.

عامری با اعلام این خبر افزود: در مقایسه میدانی پنج فونت پیشنهادی برای تابلوهای اطلاعاتی جاده*های كشور فونت برتر انتخاب شد.

وی گفت: بررسی*های انجام شده و نیز نتیجه به دست آمده در كتابی به نام انتخاب فونت بهینه برای علائم براساس بررسی فونت*های برتر زیر چاپ است كه به زودی در اختیار عموم قرار خواهد گرفت.

وی همچنین اظهار كرد: پنج فونتی كه در وزارت راه بررسی شده بود و از نظر بیشترین بهره*وری در گذشته استفاده می*شد. فونت*های كاروان، ابریشم و گهر در پژوهشكده و نیز در آزمایشگاه*های صحرایی به صورت میدانی بررسی شد.

وی دلیل بررسی فونت*ها و تعیین فونت واحد را وضوح تصویر، دقت دید و ایجاد تمركز در رانندگان دانست و تصریح كرد: این بررسی صرفه*جویی*های اقتصادی در تولید تابلوهایی با یك اندازه ثابت را نیز به همراه داشت.

عامری تاكید كرد: هدف اصلی این بود كه یك رویه یكسان برای تابلوهای درون*شهری و برون*شهری ایجاد شود. در نتیجه پس از بررسی*های انجام شده به این نتیجه رسیدیم كه فونت ابریشم برای استفاده در این دو دسته از تابلوها مناسب هستند.

وی همچنین خاطرنشان كرد: استفاده از فونت ابریشم مشكلاتی چون بر هم زدن تمركز رانندگان بر اثر وجود فونت*های متفاوت روی تابلوها و نیز دیده شدن از فاصله مناسب را رفع می*كند.

به گفته رییس پژوهشكده حمل و نقل وزارت راه و شهرسازی، با استفاده از فونت ابریشم تقریبا 20 درصد از تابلوها نسبت به آنچه كه در حال حاضر هستند كوچكتر می*شود و ساخت این تابلوهای كوچكتر سه میلیارد تومان صرفه جویی به همراه دارد.

وی در پایان یادآور شد: طبق محاسبات هفت ماه پیش هزینه كل تولید تابلوهای علائم در جاده*های كل كشور 15 میلیارد تومان برآورد شد كه با به كارگیری فونت جدید و اندازه*های ثابت این میزان به 12 میلیارد تومان كاهش پیدا خواهد كرد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

After 3 years of starting the pages about iranian roads on wikipedia by me, at last, the road numbers are mentioned on an official news agency: (So glad)
Khabar Online

قصه جاده چالوس چیست؟ 
گردشگری - جاده 59 نام اصلی جاده چالوس است جاده ای که برای بسیار از ما تداعی کننده خاطرات خوب است.
جاده 59، معروف به جاده چالوس یکی از مهمترین جاده ها برای مردم تهران و کرج است که از میان شهر کرج در استان البرز شروع و به شهر چالوس در کرانه دریای خزر وصل می*شود. برخی این جاده را یکی از زیباترین جاده*های جهان می*دانند.
ساخت جاده چالوس 
تا اواخر دوره قاجار، جاده ای بین کرج - چالوس وجود نداشته و تنها یک مسیر خاکی و مالرو، راه دسترسی به روستاهای این منطقه را تشکیل می*داده اما به گونه*ای نبود که ارتباط دهنده شمال و جنوب کشور باشد. این جاده در سال 1312 مورد بهره برداری قرار گرفت. از این زمان به بعد، انواع رستورانها و واحدهای اقامتی و پذیرایی در کنار این جاده شکل گرفت و با ساخت سد امیر کبیر (سد کرج) در سال 1340 به جاذبه*ها و زیبایی*های این جاده افزوده شد و در اندک زمانی این جاده به یکی از تفریحگاه*های مهم گردشگری ایران تبدیل شد.


----------



## YU-AMC

What about Tehran-Caspian Sea motorway? Is it in good shape and can I get some pictures of it?


----------



## Nima-Farid

It is not done yet. there are 4 sections. the northernmost section (Chalous-Marzanabad) will be open this september. The Southernmost section (Tehran-Shahrestanak) will be done next July. The other two which are the most expensive will be done in 3 years.
Here are some pictures


----------



## Aerithia

Thank you very much for the updates


----------



## Nima-Farid

no problem


----------



## Nima-Farid

Saveh-Hamedan FW








Shiraz-Sarvestan Expway (Route #86)








Estahban Road (#86)


----------



## YU-AMC

Lovely. I am asking because I am going to Tehran soon, and my friend wants to take me to sea side as well. You know how it goes, the more we ses the better.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Yeah it is not open yet.
You'll either use Chalus old road or Haraz Road.


----------



## Nima-Farid

طی 4 سال آینده
آزادراه شیراز ـ اصفهان و شیراز ـ بوشهر به بهره*برداری می*رسد
چهارشنبه ۲۰ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۰۹:۵۱



تین نیوز: مدیركل راه و شهرسازی فارس گفت: آزاد راه شیراز ـ اصفهان با اعتبار 350 میلیارد تومان و اعتبارات آزادراه شیراز ـ بوشهر 400 میلیارد تومان است كه پیش*بینی می*شود این دو محور تا پایان سال 1395 به مدار بهره*برداری برسند.
عشایری تبدیل راه*های فارس به برگزاری را یكی از اولویتهای سازمان متبوع خویش نامید و به خبرنگاران گفت: ترافیك آزاد راه شیراز ـ اصفهان از طریق محورهای سپیدانـ بوشهر و اصفهان سرشكن می*گردد.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Asaluyeh Persian Gulf Coastal Expressway (#96)


----------



## vatse

*Tehran*

*Engelab street* during the morning rush hour.
It's one of the most important east-west streets at Central Tehran. I's former name was Shah Reza street.


Picture 161 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 162 by vatse, on Flickr

At the center of the street runs the Tehran's first BRT line which was opened at the beginning of 2008.

Picture 163 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 164 by vatse, on Flickr

Engelab Square

Picture 165 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

To the west from Enqelab Square the street is called *Azadi street*, former Eisenhower street.

Picture 170 by vatse, on Flickr

Stations of BRT (on the left) and metro (on the right) almost side-by-side.

Picture 167 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 171 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 172 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 173 by vatse, on Flickr

Underpass at the crossing with Yadegar-e-Emam Expressway

Picture 174 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 175 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 176 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 178 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Western end of the street is located at *Azadi Square*, former Shahyad square. At the center of square stands Azadi (Freedom) Tower, one of the symbols of Tehran.

Picture 180 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 182 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 185 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 189 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Mohammad Ali Jenah Expressway* to the north from Azadi Square

Picture 190 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 191 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 192 by vatse, on Flickr

The construction of new junction between Jenah Expressway and Motorway 2 / Sheikh Fazl-allah Nouri Expressway

Picture 193 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 194 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 195 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 196 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 197 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 198 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 199 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

To the *Motorway 2*

Picture 200 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 201 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 202 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 203 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction with Bakeri Expressway

Picture 204 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 205 by vatse, on Flickr

You can find rest of Motorway 2 until Qazvin from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=66922887&highlight=#post66922887


----------



## vatse

*Motahari street*

Picture 251 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 252 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Resalat Expressway* west from Modares Expressway


Picture 253 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Africa Boulevard

Picture 254 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 255 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 257 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 258 by vatse, on Flickr

Eastern entrance of longer part (822 m) of Resalat tunnels

Picture 259 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 261 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 262 by vatse, on Flickr

Shorter part (160 m) of Resalat tunnels

Picture 263 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Kordestan Expressway

Picture 264 by vatse, on Flickr

Western end of Resalat Expressway. It continues as Hakim Expressway to the west. 162 m high Tehran International Tower is the highest building in Iran.

Picture 264 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## NFZANMNIM

> Western end of Resalat Expressway. It continues as Hakim Expressway to the west. 162 m high Tehran International Tower is the highest building in Iran.


Milad is taller...


----------



## vatse

NFZANMNIM said:


> Milad is taller...


Milad is highest structure and tower. Building is meant as a house.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

@VASTE: Can you post the pictures from Tehran in Tehran Expressways thread?


----------



## vatse

NFZANMNIM said:


> @VASTE: Can you post the pictures from Tehran in Tehran Expressways thread?



Do you mean Tehran Expressway System under Projects and Construction Updates of Iranian forum? Is it ok to post these pictures as these are not about expressways under construction?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

vatse said:


> Do you mean Tehran Expressway System under Projects and Construction Updates of Iranian forum? Is it ok to post these pictures as these are not about expressways under construction?


Yes this is the general forum about Tehran Expressways, so any new information and any photos can go there. Thnaks.


----------



## vatse

*Hakim Expressway* to the west from Kordestan Expressway


Picture 267 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Kargar street and Chamran Expressway

Picture 269 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 270 by vatse, on Flickr

Milad Tower (435 m) is tallest TV tower in Iran and whole Middle East

Picture 272 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Milad Tower

Picture 273 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Sheikh Fazl-allah Nouri Expressway

Picture 371 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 372 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Road to Milad Tower


Picture 274 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Why there is much old peugeot cars in Iran.? imported from Europe ??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Iran has a domestic automotive industry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Khodro


----------



## vatse

And most of cars on Iranian roads are made in Iran. There is 100 % tax on all imported cars new and used. So there is no point to import old cars to Iran. It's usually cheaper to buy some new Iranian car.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Maragheh-Hashtrud Freeway to be constructed. 92 Km Length. 2X2 lanes. MAragheh has a population of 250'000








Approximate route of the future Freeway.


> تصویب تفاهم نامه احداث آزادراه مراغه - هشترود
> پنجشنبه ۱۱ آبان ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۵:۴۱
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | نماینده مردم مراغه ، عجب شیر و سراجو در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: تفاهم نامه احداث آزادراه مراغه - هشترود به تصویب هیات وزیران رسید.
> مهدی دواتگری افزود: تفاهم نامه احداث این آزادراه روز ششم آبان با موافقت هیات دولت به تصویب رسید.
> وی گفت: با تصویب این تفاهم نامه و تاسیس شرکتی مشترک بین بانک سپه و وزارت راه و شهرسازی عملیات اجرایی آن با برگزاری مناقصه و واگذاری عملیات احداث به پیمانکار آغاز می شود.
> نماینده مردم مراغه و عجبشیر در مجلس نهم اظهار کرد: با مذاکرات انجام شده با وزارت راه و شهرسازی، اعتبار این طرح در سال جاری از محل فروش اوراق مشارکت این وزارتخانه تامین می شود.
> دواتگری افزود: اعتبار مورد نیاز برای اجرای این طرح در بودجه سال آینده کشور لحاظ می شود.
> وی خاطرنشان کرد: این آزادراه با مشارکت 40 درصدی بانک سپه و 60 درصدی وزارت راه و شهرسازی به طول 92 کیلومتر و با هفت هزار و 900 میلیارد ریال احداث می شود.
> عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفت: برای شتاب بخشی به آغاز عملیات اجرایی این طرح و تملک اراضی محدوده آن، مردم و اهالی این منطقه نباید اجازه سوء استفاده به دلالان زمین را بدهند.
> دواتگری اضافه کرد: زمان آغاز تملک اراضی از طریق مجاری قانونی اعلام می شود و این امر به صورت قانونی و با حضور هیات سه نفره متشکل از کارشناسان مالکان، وزارت راه و شهرسازی و دادستانی انجام می شود.
> وی با بیان اینکه احداث آزادراه مراغه - هشترود در توسعه و رونق اقتصادی و اجتماعی منطقه تاثیر به سزایی دارد، یادآور شد: با سوء استفاده کنندگان در این زمینه، دلالان و واسطه های بازار سیاه از طریق مراجع قانونی برخورد قاطع صورت خواهد گرفت.
> شهرستان مراغه با 250 هزار نفر جمعیت در 147 کیلومتری جنوب تبریز مرکز آذربایجان شرقی واقع است.
> TinnNews


----------



## Fane40

xrtn2 said:


> Why there is much old peugeot cars in Iran.? imported from Europe ??



Today it's finished.
Peugeot with a new alliance with the american company GM will disappear soon in the iranian automotive industry.
Renault seems to take a new market with their rebadged low cost company Dacia.
It's a very bad new for Peugeot which losts a big market in the middle east.
With the removal of the Aulnay factory (in the suburb of Paris) with 8000 people, Peugeot is in depression. Too bad, they have good cars.


----------



## Fane40

urbastar said:


> Don't you see kia pride, and peugeot 405 (from mid 90) and some paykan (from 70) on the pictures?
> 
> In europe, the worst cars you see are peugeot 206 and renault logan that are almost the best cars you can see on the previous pictures. Moreover the garbage cars you are talking in europe don't represent 70% of the cars on the road like in iran



Maybe.
The average of the age of vehicles in France is around 8-10 years old.
My private car is a Renault 5 (you know this car in Iran I believe) and is 28 years old.
Don't believe all people is rich here when you see Europe on TV.
I don't care to get a big car, a SUV,....
But for my job, I need a good van.Its only is 3 yo.
OK, but when Iran will decide to open their market, the situation will change and you wil get vehicles like everywhere.
But politics are difficult to understand !


----------



## SIMSI

2 years ago I had a trip by road from Semnan to Maschad. A part of the trip was by highway. What is a reason of such long distance between lanes in opposite directions (2-3 km?)? I heard it's military reason, isn't it?

Some pics of mine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377947


----------



## NFZANMNIM

SIMSI said:


> 2 years ago I had a trip by road from Semnan to Maschad. A part of the trip was by highway. What is a reason of such long distance between lanes in opposite directions (2-3 km?)? I heard it's military reason, isn't it?
> 
> Some pics of mine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377947


:cheers: Nice pics!
I don't think it is millitary reasons, although it is not impossible. But in the new plans, they want to upgrade one of lanes to a 3X3 Freeway and declasify the other side to a 2X1 two way local access road.


----------



## SIMSI

Thanks, but I'm not a good pics maker.

Our trip took about 10hs. Road pretty good and quite empty. Nice views around!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Yeah the road has a good quality and noone is there you feel like driving >160km/h


----------



## NFZANMNIM

> 800 میلیارد ریال اعتبار به آزادراه تهران- چالوس
> شنبه ۱۴ بهمن ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۰۹:۲۹
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | استاندار مازندران از اختصاص 800 میلیارد ریال اعتبار به بنیاد مستضعفان برای آزادراه تهران- چالوس خبر داد.
> سیدعلی اکبر طاهایی در نشست با اصحاب رسانه که در اداره کل فرودگاه*های مازندران برگزار شد با اشاره به اینکه فرودگاه*های مرکز مازندران به یک فرودگاه سه شیفته تبدیل شده است، اظهار کرد: نظام جمهوری اسلامی اقدامات جدی در فرودگاه*های استان در دستور کار دارد که بخشی در دولت نهم و دهم و بخشی دیگر در سایر دولت*ها دنبال می*شود.وی با بیان اینکه یکی از مهم*ترین مولفه*های خدمت امنیت است، گفت: اصحاب رسانه با قلم خود روشنگری و در تنویر افکار عمومی نقش بسزایی در عملکرد خدمات نظام جمهوری اسلامی دارند.


800 milliard (billion) rials given to Tehran-Shomal Expressway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Mashhad-Baghcheh FW (#2)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Opening of Bumehen souther Bypass Expressway


> روز سه ‏شنبه انجام می ‏شود
> افتتاح کنارگذر جنوبی آزادراه تهران - پردیس با حضور رئیس*جمهور
> دوشنبه ۲۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۴:۰۶
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | مدیرکل راه و شهرسازی استان تهران از گشایش کنارگذر جنوبی آزادراه تهران - پردیس با حضور رئیس*جمهور در روز سه‏شنبه هفته جاری خبر داد.
> فریبرز واحدی دقایقی پیش در شرق استان تهران اظهار داشت: مراحل احداث کنار‏گذر جنوبی آزادراه تهران - پردیس در شهر بومهن شهرستان پردیس به طول 11 کیلومتر خاتمه یافته است.
> وی ادامه داد: این پروژه با اعتباری بالغ بر 58 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان روز سه‏شنبه با حضور رئیس جمهوری افتتاح می‏شود.
> واحدی اضافه کرد: ساخت این مسیر که از جمله مطالبات به‏حق مردم شریف شمال‏شرق استان تهران محسوب می‏شود، نقش مهم و مؤثری در تسهیل ترافیک ورودی محور درون‏شهری بومهن ایفا می‏کند.
> مدیرکل راه و شهرسازی استان تهران افزود: مواهب این طرح عمرانی و خدماتی علاوه بر محور درون‏شهری بومهن، دیگر شاهراه‏ های منتهی به نوار شمالی کشور نظیر دماوند-فیروزکوه و هراز را نیز شامل می‏شود.
> وی ادامه داد: طرح کنارگذر جنوبی آزادراه تهران - پردیس با همکاری شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور و اداره‏کل راه و شهرسازی استان تهران احداث شده است.
> واحدی در خصوص علل تأخیر در اجرای این پروژه خاطرنشان کرد: وجود برخی معارضان در طول مسیر، افزایش بهای زمین و ترانشه‏های رانشی و سنگی حاشیه محل اجرای پروژه را می‏توان از جمله علل تأخیر در این طرح برشمرد.
> 
> link


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that part of the Tehran - Pardis Freeway? (by the way, which number does that freeway have? Is it part of Freeway 2?)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Yes it is the continuation of Tehran-Pardis Freeway. There is also a notrhern branch under construction. And no I don't think it has the number 2 and I don't think it is assigned a number yet.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Newly introduced electronic toll gates


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran-Pardis Freeway (From last year)
































































































Source


----------



## crimio

Nice highway with great landscape!


----------



## RV

crimio said:


> Nice highway with great landscape!


And political murder... Despite these great achievements on infrastructure the system of Iran horrorizes me. Something so... medieval.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ How come? You mean the political system?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I found a picture of Tehran-Pardis Freeway and incredibly it is numbered as 5








I don't know the logic so far.
Also it looks like a new standard in signage is adopted. I personally don't care what standard they adopt as far as it is all standardized.


----------



## RV

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ How come? You mean the political system?


Yeah, the dictatorship of the religion, women rights and stuff. Even pictures of Ajatollah in one of those pics abowe ^


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Meybod-Ardakan Ring road openned.


> بعد از ظهر امروز انجام شد
> افتتاح کمربند حلقوی میبد- اردکان توسط رئیس*جمهور
> شنبه ۲۸ بهمن ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۶:۵۹
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | بعد از ظهر امروز پروژه افتتاح کمربندی حلقوی میبد- اردکان و چند پروژه عمرانی دیگر در بخش راه و شهرسازی با حضور رئیس جمهور افتتاح شد.
> پروژه کمربندی حلقوی میبد-اردکان با حضور محمود احمدی*نژاد رئیس جمهوری اسلامی ایران و علی نیکزاد وزیر راه و شهرسازی به بهره*برداری رسید.
> طول این کمربندی شامل 32 کیلومتر بزرگراه و 41 کیلومتر راه اصلی است؛ همچنین بخشی از راه اصلی یزد- طبس نیز درچارچوب این پروژه به طول 99 کیلومتر مورد بهسازی قرار گرفته است.
> طول اعتبار هزینه شده برای این پروژه بالغ بر 890 میلیارد ریال است؛ با استفاده از این کمربندی امکان تردد بهتر مسافران جنوب فراهم می*شود.
> 
> Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Qom-Garmsar Freeway will be opened before june 2013


> نیکزاد خبر داد:
> بهره برداری كامل از جاده قم - گرمسار تا پایان دولت دهم
> دوشنبه ۳۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۷:۰۴
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | وزیر راه و شهرسازی از تلاش این وزارتخانه جهت بهره برداری کامل از محور قم - گرمسار تا پایان عمر دولت دهم خبر داد.
> علی نیکزاد و جمعی از مسئولان استانی قم پیش از ظهر دوشنبه با حضور در جاده گرمسار از این محور بازدید کردند.
> نیکزاد با حضور در کارگاه های احداث این محور، از نزدیک در جریان پیشبرد این پروژه قرار گرفت و به بررسی مشکلات پیش رو در احداث این پروژه پرداخت.
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی در این بازدید گفت: بخشی از باند دوم جاده گرمسار هم اکنون در حال احداث است و ما تمام تلاشمان این است تا بتوانیم این بخش را تا خرداد سال آینده به بهره برداری برسانیم.
> نیکزاد ضمن تاکید بر اینکه برنامه ریزی*ها به گونه*ای انجام گرفته است که این جاده تا پایان عمر دولت دهم به طور کامل به بهره برداری برسد، گفت: محور گرمسار در بخشی از آزادراه قم - مشهد یا محور حرم تا حرم است که طول این محور در مجموع 890 کیلومتر است.
> وی ادامه داد: بخش مهمی از این محور شامل جاده قم - گرمسار می*شود و در واقع جاده گرمسار سه قطعه 50 کیلومتری را شامل می شود که تاکنون عملیات زیرسازی 100 کیلومتر آن انجام گرفته است.
> نیکزاد ضمن تاکید بر اینکه احداث 50 کیلومتر میانی این جا به زودی آغاز می شود، گفت: هزینه کل پروژه حرم تا حرم با طول 890 کیلومتر، بالغ بر سه هزار میلیارد تومان است.
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی ضمن بیان اینکه هم اکنون این پروژه پیشرفت مناسبی داشته است، گفت: امیدواریم این کار به همین منوال ادامه یابد و پایان دولت دهم نیز شاهد بهره برداری از آن باشیم.
> جاده قم گرمسار بين سه استان قم، تهران و سمنان احداث شده است و ۱۵۰ كيلومتر طول 14 متر عرض دارد.
> این محور که از سال 90 احداث شده است، دارای سه بخش است که 60 کیلومتر از آن در حـوزه قـم ، 60 کییومتر در حوزه استان تهران و 30 کیلومتر در حـوزه استان سمنان قرار دارد.
> به گفته مسئولان با احداث این جاده مدت زمان سفر از قم به مشهد به وسيله خودروي سواري ۲.۵ ساعت و به وسيله كاميون چهار ساعت كاهش خواهد یافت و به منظور احداث اين محور ۱۱ ميليون متر مكعب عمليات خاكي صورت گرفته است.
> گفتنی است وزیر راه و شهرسازی و مسئولان استان قم طی بعد از ظهر روز دوشنبه از سایر پروژه ها بازدید می کنند.
> 
> Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Construction of Neka City's entrance road with the main Expressway (#22) begins with a budget of 47 billion Rials.


> عملیات اجرایی تقاطع غیر همسطح ورودی نكا در گیلان
> سه شنبه ۱ اسفند ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۸:۴۵
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | عملیات اجرایی تقاطع غیر همسطح در ورودی شهر نكا با هدف تسهیل در رفت و آمد و افزایش ضریب ایمنی با حضورمعاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی و چند تن از مسؤلان استانی و شهرستانی با اعتباری بالغ بر 47 میلیارد ریال آغاز شد.
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی در این مراسم ضمن اعلام رضایت نسبی از اجرای عملیات اجرایی پروژه*های راهسازی مازندران گفت : یكی از راهكارهای برون رفت از محرومیت و حركت به سوی توسعه پایدار، ایجاد راه دسترسی و مواصلاتی بوده كه در دولت نهم و دهم عنایت ویژه ای به این مهم شده است.
> صادقی در خصوص مشخصات اجرایی این پروژه اظهارداشت : تقاطع مذكور با دهانه 66 متر و طول 2/3 كیلومتر و به ارتفاع 5/7 متر با اعتباری بالغ بر 47 میلیارد ریال به اجرا در می آید. وی یادآور شد : این پروژه به منظور افزایش ضریب ایمنی محور و تسهیل در امر تردد در دستور كار قرار گرفته و امید است با اجرای آن شاهد ترددی ایمن و مناسب در سطح محور مذكور برای كاربران جاده ای باشیم.
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی در ادامه به نگاه ویژه دولت به اجرای پروژه های راهسازی در این استان اشاره و ادامه داد : با نگاهی به مصوبات سفر ریاست جمهوری و دارا بودن بیشترین مصوبه مربوط به بخش حمل و نقل در مازندران این انتظار می رود كه توجه ویژه ای به توسعه و استاندارد شدن بخش حمل و نقل شود. صادقی تصریح كرد : با توجه به كثرت پروژه های راهسازی در مازندران باید اعتبارات بیشتری به این استان تزریق شده چراكه با سرمایه گذاری مناسب و ایجاد یك راه ارتباطی ایمن می توان میلیونها گردشگر و مسافر را به این استان هدایت كرد.
> گفتنی است در این مراسم مدیركل راه و شهرسازی استان ، فرماندار شهرستان نكا ، نماینده مردم نكا و بهشهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی ، امام جمعه شهرستان نكا ، رئیس اداره راه و شهرسازی نكا و چند تن از مسولان استانی و شهرستانی حضور داشتند.
> Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Construction of 134 Km Khorramabad-Arak Freeway (#5) will begin next week with budget of 960 billion toman. It will be open in 3-4 years.


> ماینده مردم خرم*آباد در مجلس شورای اسلامی؛
> آغاز عملیات ساخت آزاد راه اراک - خرم آباد ؛ هفته آینده
> سه شنبه ۱ اسفند ۱۳۹۱ ساعت ۱۲:۳۸
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | نماینده مردم خرم آباد در مجلس شورای اسلامی از شروع ساخت آزاد راه استان مرکزی به خرم آباد در هفته آینده خبر داد.
> نماینده مردم خرم آباد در مجلس شورای اسلامی از شروع ساخت آزاد راه استان مرکزی به خرم آباد در هفته آینده خبرداد.
> ابراهیم آقا محمدی درجمع خبرنگاران در خرم آباد گفت:در جلسه ای با حضور مجمع نمایندگان استان لرستان ومعاون وزیر راه وشهرسازی برگزارشد،مقررشد ساخت عملیات آزاد راه استان مرکزی به خرم آباد هفته آینده آغاز شود.
> وی با اشاره به اینکه پیمانکار این پروژه ملی قرارگاه خاتم الانبیا است افزود:مجری این طرح ملی وزارت راه وشهرسازی است.وی درادامه با بیان اینکه اعتبار این طرح 960میلیارد تومان است اظهار داشت:طول این آزاد راه 134کیلومتر در دولاین در طول سه الی چهار سال ساخته وبه آزاد راه خرم زال وصل می شود.
> نماینده مردم خرم آباد در مجلس شورای اسلای در ادامه عنوان کرد:جاده های استان لرستان با قرار گرفتن در مسیر ترانزیتی پایتخت و فراتر از آن کریدور شمال به جنوب، همه ساله شاهد حجم بالای تردد خودروهای سبک و سنگین و حمل و نقل مسافر و کالا است.
> وی با اشاره به اینکه با اجرای این طرح ملی تلاش براین است که از تحمیل هزینه*های اضافی بر اقتصاد کشور در اجرای عملیات راهسازی جلوگیری شود اظهارداشت:اجرای این طرح موجب کاهش چشمگیر سوانح رانندگی، صرفه جویی در مصرف سوخت و همچنین کاهش زمان سفر در طول مسیر خواهد شد.
> 
> Tinn News


----------



## threo2k

WOW! I must say that i didnt expect this from Iran. Creds from Norway/Kosova!!


----------



## Wover

Iran would be such a great country to visit if it wasn't for that damn clown. From what I've seen, Iran has some great natural and cultural beauty.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

It is still a good place to visit, although there are some difficulties.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More pictures of Tehran-Shomal Freeway:









































































































































Chris may be intrested in this map:









Source:
Link


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I hope Google Earth imagery improves so we can see sections 1, 2 and 3 as indicated on that map: ۱, ۲ , ۳ (I can't read Farsi, only the numbers). I think this is the most difficult mountain freeway in Asia outside of China.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

There hasn't been much work on sections 2 and 3 yet, but I hope too. The imagery northwest of Tehran is relatively old.

Also there will be a 6 km long tunnel named Alborz Tunnel on section 2.


----------



## vatse

NFZANMNIM said:


> More pictures of Tehran-Shomal Freeway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> Link


This kind of asphalt on freshly opened motorways is sadly so typical in Iran. When I took the motorway between Qazvin and Rasht last autumn it wasn't possible to drive safe faster than 70-80 km/h on many parts of it due to uneven surface of the road. And this motorway was only opened some 2 or 3 years ago. I took it also some 6 month after opening and it was almost perfect then. When looking these pictures of Tehran-Shomal motorway it seems that the quality of road building is even worse now.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The last section of Zanjan-Tabriz Freeway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More of Tehran-Shomal Freeway, again
















































Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

some more pics


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Even more pictures:


----------



## crimio

Great motorways!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

4-5 km of the current Tehran-Shomal road from Marzanabad (South of the new motorway) to the South towards Karaj will be widened.


> مشکل انتقال قیف مانند ترافیک آزاد راه به جاده چالوس برطرف می شود
> دوشنبه ۵ فروردين ۱۳۹۲ ساعت ۱۴:۱۴
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور از تعریض 5 کیلومتر از جاده چالوس منتهی به منطقه 4 آزاد راه تهران – شمال خبر داد.
> احمد صادقی با بیان این مطلب اظهار داشت: به منظور جلوگیری از کندی تردد در نقطه اتصال جاده چالوس به منطقه 4 آزادراه تهران – شمال، برنامه تعریض جاده چالوس در محدوده مرزن آباد به طول 4 تا 5 کیلومتر در دستور کار اداره راه و شهرسازی استان مازندران قرار گرفته است.
> وی افزود: این تعریض تا پایان نیمه نخست سال 92 به انجام می رسد و مشکل انتقال قیف مانند ترافیک آزادراه به جاده فعلی، برطرف خواهد شد.
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی تضریح کرد: اگر بتوانیم یک کیلومتر در مسیر چالوس جاده را 4 خطه کنیم و یک راه عبور جدا داشته باشیم، به همین میزان در کاهش تصادفات اثر گذار خواهد بود.
> منطقه 4 آزادراه تهران – شمال با آغاز نوروز 92 به بهره برداری رسید و هم اکنون مسافران شمال که از جاده چالوس تردد می کنند، می توانند از تهران تا مرزن آباد (دوراهی دشت نظیر) از جاده همیشگی تردد کرده و از مرزن آباد تا چالوس به طول 20 کیلومتر از قطعه جدید الاحداث آزادراه تهران – شمال با دو خط رفت و دو خط برگشت استفاده کنند.
> Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More Tehran-Shomal Freeway
































































































































































Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no freeway number yet?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I don't think so. Maybe we'll see a number next year after openning of section 1.
BTW, the number for Saveh-Hamadan Freeway i found it to be 6.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Abdough Bridge


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Maragheh-Hashtrud Freeway construction to begin in one month.


> عملیات اجرایی آزاد راه مراغه ـ هشترود طی یک ماه آینده آغاز می*شود
> پنجشنبه ۲۲ فروردين ۱۳۹۲ ساعت ۱۸:۳۶
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | نماینده مردم مراغه و عجب*شیر در مجلس از فروش اوراق 10 هزار میلیارد ریالی برای پروژه*های راه و شهرسازی خبر داد و گفت: عملیات اجرایی آزادراه 92 کیلومتری مراغه ـ هشترود با حجم سرمایه 790 میلیارد تومان ظرف یک ماه آینده آغاز می*شود.
> مهدی دواتگری ظهر امروز در گفت*وگو با خبرنگاران در تبریز از امضای تفاهمنامه میان وزارت راه و شهرسازی و بانک سپه برای احداث آزاد*راه مراغه ـ هشترود خبر داد.
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه جاده مراغه - هشترود هر ساله جان انسان*های بیگناه بسیاری را می*گیرد، افزود: در این زمینه پیگیری*های انجام شده درباره بحث آزادراه مراغه ـ هشترود، تفاهمنامه*ای بین وزارت راه و شهر*سازی و بانک سپه به عنوان سرمایه*گذار به امضا رسید که ان*شا*الله پس از برگزاری مناقصه، پیمانکار فعالیت خود را جهت احداث این آزاد راه آغاز خواهد کرد.
> 
> دواتگری اضافه کرد: براساس این تفاهمنامه 60 درصد سرمایه و اعتبار مورد نیاز آزادراه 92 کیلومتری مراغه ـ هشترود را وزیر راه و 40 درصد مابقی را بانک سپه سرمایه*گذاری خواهد کرد.
> 
> وی از اخذ مجوز فروش اوراق مشارکت یک هزار میلیارد تومانی برای پروژه*های راه و شهرسازی خبر داد و گفت: 300 میلیارد تومان از این اوراق مشارکت به آزاد راه مراغه- هشترود اختصاص خواهد یافت.
> 
> دواتگری سرمایه مورد نیاز برای احداث این آزادراه را 790 میلیارد تومان اعلام کرد و اظهار کرد: آگهی مناقصه این آزاد راه آماده انتشار و عرضه است.
> 
> نماینده مردم مراغه و هشترود در مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه ظرف یک ماه آینده شاهد کلنگ*زنی این پروژه خواهیم بود، گفت: آزادراه مراغه *ـ هشترود ظرف سه سال احداث خواهد شد.
> 
> Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran-Pardis Toll increased from 1500 toman to 1800 toman


----------



## NFZANMNIM

35 Km freeway opening in Eastern Azerbaijan province
the last 20 km of Tabriz-Zanjan
15 Km tabriz western bypass freeway


> * افتتاح 20 کیلومتر پایانی آزادراه زنجان-تبریز
> 
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی با بیان اینکه آزادراه زنجان-تبریز *بزرگترین آزادراه کشور است که *285 کیلومتر طول دارد، توضیح داد: عملیات اجرایی این پروژه از سال 1375 آغاز شد و اولین آزادراه کوهستانی است.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: این مسیر که در ادامه آزادراه تهران-قزوین ساخته شده است، تهران را از طریق مرز بازرگان به ترکیه متصل می*کند که همان کریدور راه ابریشم سابق است.
> 
> صادقی در تشریح مزایای اجرای این پروژه توضیح داد: افزایش اشتغال، کاهش مصرف سوخت، کاهش تولید آلاینده*های زیست*محیطی و توسعه فرهنگی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی برخی از محاسن اجرای این پروژه است.
> 
> مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور، تصریح کرد: در دولت هفتم و هشتم حدود 82 کیلومتر از این پروژه اجرا شد؛ 203 کیلومتر از این پروژه در دولت نهم و دهم اجرا شد و برای قطعه پایانی این آزادراه به طول 20 کیلومتر حدود 800 میلیارد ریال هزینه شده است.
> 
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی تصریح کرد: در این قطعه بیش از 115 دستگاه انواع پل*های بزرگ و آبراه احداث شده است.
> 
> * بهره*برداری از کنارگذر غربی تبریز به طول 15 کیلومتر
> 
> مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور* افزود: کنارگذر غربی تبریز به طول 15 کیلومتر با مشخصات آزادراهی ساخته شده است و در ادامه آزاد*راه زنجان-تبریز این کنارگذر ما را به مرز بازرگان متصل می**کند.
> 
> صادقی تصریح کرد: با احداث این کنارگذر از تردد وسایل نقلیه سنگین در شهر و ایجاد ترافیک جلوگیری می*شود و کاهش سوانح رانندگی، کاهش زمان سیر، کاهش تولید آلاینده*های زیست*محیطی و کاهش مصرف سوخت را به دنبال دارد.
> 
> مدیرعامل شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور* یادآور شد: بدین ترتیب ارتباط ایران از طریق ترکیه و مرز بازرگان به تمام دنیا وصل می*شود.
> Tinn News


----------



## vatse

*Tehran*
*Sadr Expressway* from Modares Expressway to Kamraniyeh

Junction with Modares expressway

Picture 189 by vatse, on Flickr

New upper part of Sadr Expressway, pictures from the end of October, 2013

Picture 190 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 191 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 192 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 193 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 194 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 195 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 196 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 198 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 199 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 201 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 202 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 203 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 204 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 205 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 206 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 207 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 208 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 209 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 210 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 211 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 212 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Sheikh Fazlollah Nouri Expressway* from Yadegar-e-Emam Expressway to Hakim Expressway


Picture 175 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 176 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 177 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 178 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 180 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 181 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 182 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 184 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 185 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 186 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 187 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 188 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Road from Kerman to Shahdad*


Picture 096 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 097 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 098 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 099 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 100 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 101 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 102 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 103 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 104 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 105 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 106 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 107 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 109 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 110 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 111 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 112 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 113 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Road through Kaluts* north of Shahdad

During sand storm

Picture 114 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 115 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 116 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 117 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 118 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

And after sand storm


Picture 147 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 148 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 149 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 152 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 154 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 167 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great photos 

Many Tehran Expressways are converted urban boulevards. 

The second deck of the Sadr Expressway opened two days ago.


----------



## abdeka

Nice pics Vatse. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Random


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## lafreak84

>


What's that sign mean?


----------



## Redouane

It means something like Hospital or something..


----------



## threo2k

Nice !


----------



## italystf

It surprises me the use of signs in English (albeit with some spelling mistakes), considering that it's one of the most isolated countries in the world. (In Lybia during Gheddafi there wasn't anything written in Latin script).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Iran is only isolated from a western point of view.


----------



## verreme

^^ Even from our point of view, it's far less isolated than Lybia during Gaddafi rule. AFAIK, foreigners can enter Iran without a local guide, something mandatory in Lybia.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Iran is not isolated, The freeway between Tehran and Tabriz, I can say with confidence that at least 2/5 all trucks there are foreign trucks. I have trucks there from as west as Bulgaria to as east as Kyrgyzstan. +Russia, Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan, Armenia, Iraq. Turkey is the most common one


----------



## vatse

*Yadegar-e-Emam Expressway* from Chamran Expressway to Azadi Street, Tehran


Picture 215 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 217 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 218 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 219 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 220 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 221 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 222 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 223 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 224 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 225 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 226 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 227 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 228 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 229 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 230 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 231 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 232 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 233 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 234 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 235 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 236 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 238 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 239 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 240 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 241 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 242 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 243 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Imanshahr, Falavarjan, Esfahan, Iran


----------



## NFZANMNIM

کدام آزادراه*ها تا پایان سال افتتاح می شوند؟
يکشنبه ۲۲ دی ۱۳۹۲ ساعت ۱۰:۴۵
Share/Save/Bookmark

ارسال اين مطلب به دوستان	دريافت فايل مطلب	نسخه قابل چاپ
تین نیوز | معاون شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل گفت:* حدود 2115 کیلومتر آزادراه در حال بهره*برداری و 712 کیلومتر آزادراه نیز در حال ساخت است.


حسن احمدی*نوری با اشاره به ساخت آزادراه حرم تا حرم اظهار کرد:* با توجه به شرایط آب و هوایی امیدواریم بتوانیم مسیر چرمشهر تا گرمسار به طول 75 کیلومتر را تا پایان سال به بهره*برداری برسانیم و متعاقب آن مسیر قم تا چرمشهر به طول 75 کیلومتر را تا خرداد 93 افتتاح کنیم.


وی با بیان اینکه با راه*اندازی این آزادراه مسیر بسیار کوتاه*تر می*شود، افزود: با توجه به افتتاح این آزادراه 30 درصد در هزینه*ها نیز صرفه*جویی خواهیم داشت.


احمدی نوری خاطر نشان کرد: 10 کیلومتراز آزادراه ساوه - همدان نیز از جمله پروژه*های آزادراهی است که در صورت تامین اعتبارات لازم تا پایان سال به بهره*برداری می*رسد.


معاون ساخت و توسعه آزادراه*های شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل* و* نقل گفت: برای آزادراه پل*زال - اندیمشک - اهواز نیز حدود 400 میلیارد تومان هزینه شده که تا پایان سال به بهره*برداری می*رسد.


وی با بیان اینکه آزادراه پل*زال - اندیمشک تاکنون حدود 85 درصد پیشرفت فیزیکی داشته است، اظهار کرد: این جاده سانحه*خیز*ترین محور استان خوزستان است که با افتتاح این آزادراه میزان سوانح رانندگی بسیار کاهش می*یابد.

Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Haram ta Haram (Mashhad-Tehran-Qom) Freeway map
نقشه آزادراه حرم تا حرم (مشهد-تهران-قم(https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z8gmxcVmdUvM.ksVbEh96_jt8


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Personal Suggestion for Hamadan-Kermanshah Freeway (FW6) plan
shortening the distance from 197 km to 167 km (30km)
پیشنهاد شخصی برای مسیر آزادراه همدان کرمانشاه (شماره ۶)
مسیر از ۱۹۷ کیلومتر به ١٦٧ کیلومتر کاهش میابد (کاهش ٣٠ کیلومتری)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Personal Suggestion for Tabriz-Ardabil-Baku Freeway plan
shortening the distance from 543 km to 446 km (97 Km)
plus 88km-long branch to Astara (To be connected to extension of Qazvin-Rast Freeway (FW1) towards Tehran)
پیشنهاد شخصی برای مسیر آزادراه تبریز-اردبیل-باکو
مسیر از ۵۴۳ کیلومتر به ۴۴۶ کیلومتر کاهش میابد (کاهش ۹۷ کیلومتری)
به علاوه شاخه ۸۸ کیلومتری به آستارا (این شاخه به امتداد آزادراه قزوین-رشت (شماره یک) به سمت تهران متصل خواهد شد)


----------



## emil_tdk

Regardless of my interpersonal antipathy to Iranian regime, I am really impressed with the road infrastructure in whole country. I visited Astara, Tebriz, Tehran, Bander Abbas, Erdebil; almost everywhere have faced very nice big roads. respect!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway construction to start next Iranian Year.
156 Km
approximate trace: Karaj-Qazvin Freeway (#2), Abyek Industrial Zone, Hashtgerd, Nazarabad, Hashtgerd, Eshtehard, Tehran-Saveh Freeway (#5), South of IKIA, Tehran-Qom Freeway (#7), Charmshahr to future Qom-Garmsar Freeway.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13920925000918
Approximate Map
نقشه آزادراه کنارگذر جنوبی تهران


----------



## vatse

That's great news. It's really needed.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Pol-e Zal-Andimeshk FW 44km (#5/AH8) opening on thursday


> آزاد راه پل زال -اندیمشک با حضور وزیر راه به بهره برداری می رسد
> سه شنبه ۲۰ اسفند ۱۳۹۲ ساعت ۱۹:۴۱
> 
> 
> 
> تین نیوز | مدیر ساخت و توسعه راه های اداره کل راه و شهرسازی خوزستان از آماده بهره برداری شدن آزادراه پل زال - اندیمشک خبر داد و گفت: این طرح که به عنوان شاخصی در حوزه زیرساخت های استان محسوب می شود روز پنجشنبه با حضور ˈعباس آخوندی ˈوزیر راه و شهرسازی به بهره برداری می رسد.
> 
> 
> ˈبهرام سیفˈ با اشاره به اعتبار سه هزار و 900میلیارد ریالی ساخت این آزادراه اظهار کرد: آزادراه پل زال - اندیمشک که ساخت آن از فروردین سال 90 آغاز شده 45کیلومتر طول داشته و نقش چشمگیری در کاستن از میزان تصادفات، کوتاهی مدت زمان سفر و ارتقای ایمنی ایفا خواهد کرد.
> 
> 
> وی یادآوری کرد: آزادراه پل زال - اندیمشک در زمره طرح های مهر ماندگار نیز قرار داشت.
> 
> 
> سیف ادامه داد: آزادراه پل زال - اندیمشک بخشی از کریدور سراسری 970 کیلومتری تهران - بندر امام خمینی(ره) است که بخش هایی از این محور پیشتر در قالب بزرگراه و آزاد راه احداث و مورد بهره برداری قرار گرفته است.
> 
> 
> با بهره برداری از این آزاد راه و تکمیل قسمت های باقی مانده، شبکه ارتباطی مناسبی میان تهران و بندر امام(ره) برقرار و علاوه بر کاهش قابل ملاحظه در مصرف حامل های انرژی، زمان سفر و استهلاک وسایل نقلیه، بهره برداری از ظرفیت کامل و توسعه بندر امام خمینی (ره) که بزرگ ترین بندر ایران در شمال خلیج فارس است، مهیا می شود.
> 
> 
> برای ساخت قطعه اهواز - اندیمشک هم که در چارچوب کریدور سراسری موسوم به AH8 اجرایی شده برای جلب سرمایه گذار فراخوان صادر و در مرحله بررسی برای شروع پروژه قرار دارد.
> 
> 
> این کریدور از استان های خوزستان، لرستان، استان مرکزی و تهران عبور می کند.
> 
> 
> در چارچوب ساخت این کریدور، تاکنون 90کیلومتر آزادراه اهواز - بندر امام خمینی(ره) ساخته و بهره برداری و 30کیلومتر کمربندی اهواز - اندیمشک هم ساخته شده است.
> 
> 
> تکلیف آزادراه اهواز - اندیمشک هم بزودی مشخص می شود.
> 
> 
> در سفر اخیر رییس جمهوری به استان خوزستان نسبت به تکمیل هر چه سریعتر این طرح عظیم مورد تاکید قرار گرفت و قرار شد با تامین بموقع اعتبارات به بهره برداری برسد.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

opening of Pol-e Zal-Andimeshk FW (#5/AH8)
















































http://tinn.ir/vgla.an6k49nim,61k445h..html


----------



## NFZANMNIM

more


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this the segment that runs parallel to Road #37?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

yes and I'm guessing it ends at this location
https://maps.google.ca/?ll=32.573832,48.296285&spn=0.021156,0.042272&t=h&z=15


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## AlanHaydar

Kaveh street internal steel ramp (Tehran- Iran)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...136466.-2207520000.1399617146.&type=3&theater


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Andimeshk-Pol-e Zal


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Iran, Turkey Agree to Build Freeway *

*Iran and Turkey signed an initial agreement on the construction of a freeway connecting the northwestern Iranian city of Tabriz to the town of Bazargan near the border with Turkey.*

The three-lane divided highway is 255 kilometers long and is expected to be completed within four years.​
Full report: http://www.tasnimnews.com/English/Home/Single/466632


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Qeshm Island Bridge*

http://en.trend.az/iran/business/2314425.html

*Iran’s major bridge-building project just 3% complete after 2.5 years*

(subscription)

This is a 2.6 km long bridge to Qeshm Island in the Persian Gulf, not far from Bandar Abbas. 

Google Earth shows the bridge project:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ I think that's the ferry line operating
A map of Iranian Freeway Plan


----------



## vatse

*Inner ring road of Esfahan* (Kharrazi, Radanipour and Chamran expressways)


Picture 008 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 009 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 010 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 011 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 012 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 013 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 014 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 015 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 016 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 017 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 018 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 019 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 020 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 021 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 023 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 024 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 025 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 026 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 027 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 028 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 029 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 030 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 031 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 032 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## verreme

Awesome pictures. I wonder how much does a brand-new Peugeot 405 cost.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Peugeots are manufactured locally in Iran

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Khodro


----------



## vatse

verreme said:


> Awesome pictures. I wonder how much does a brand-new Peugeot 405 cost.


Prices are starting from 7000 euros. Peugeot Pars (upgraded version of 405) will cost some 8000-10 000 euros.


----------



## verreme

ChrisZwolle said:


> Peugeots are manufactured locally in Iran
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Khodro


I know, that's why I was asking . Iran has a strong automotive industry, with locally manufactured rarities such as the Peugeot Pars, a restyled Peugeot 206 Sedan or an "exotic" Kia Pride with Renault 5 body.



vatse said:


> Prices are starting from 7000 euros. Peugeot Pars (upgraded version of 405) will cost some 8000-10 000 euros.


That's cheaper than I thought. I guess it will not be cheap for the average Iranian but it's still a better deal than many Chinese cars.


----------



## vatse

Yes, it's cheap for us thanks to drop of rials exchange rate 2 years ago. 1 EUR was about 15 000 rials during summer of 2012. Now it's about 42 000 rials. So prices calculated for euros or dollars were some 2-3 times higher more than 2 years ago.
Salaries are also little bit higher today than 2 years ago but not 2-3 times higher.


----------



## verreme

^^ Wow, that is almost hyperinflation. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## vatse

There was hyperinflation during September and October, 2012 for sure. Not sure about next months. I was there during September 2012 and it was really crazy time to experience this. And it went even worse after my trip.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Vaste, what happens to your trip after this interchange? do you go south to Jey/Ghadir? airport? Ashegh esfahani?


----------



## vatse

I went directly to airport. I have made photos of this stretch to airport some years ago, so I skipped this part now.


----------



## moderntm

Turkmenistan-Iran border. Sergey Dolya


----------



## NFZANMNIM

http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/881823.html








weird license plate


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Peugeots are manufactured locally in Iran
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Khodro


When I was in Iran it was full of Hillman Hunters and this 1960s design was manufactured in Iran until 2005...when the Iranians decided they could not tolerate it any more. I see a few in the photos above...but only a few 

The photos above also indicate that the Iranians bought a Peugeot 206 production line at some stage. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paykan

Selling old production lines to other countries is a peculiarly French and Italian habit. A lot of 'modern' Dacia cars are actually old Renault production lines and while Renault offloads to Columbia and Romania Peugeot seems to have the Iranian franchise. 

India manufactured a 1950s UK car ( the Morris Oxford/Austin Cambridge) until early 2014. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindustan_Ambassador


----------



## Uppsala

vatse said:


> https:
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/pwkwA9][img]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5601/15439510572_5ed688a89b_o.jpg
> Picture 031 by vatse, on Flickr


The streetlights here looks very American.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Ahvaz-Andimeshk Freeway plan


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Arak-Khorramabad Freeway (#5)
Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tabriz Southern Bypass freeway (Shahid Kasaei) (#2)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Two freeway openings expected until the end of this iranian new year (March): Isfahan Western Bypass Freeway's last section from Zobahan Freeway to Korkvand (15 km), and Qom-Garmsar Freeway (148 km)
Source
Updated map of iran with planned Khorramabad-Arak, Arak Northern Bypass, and Qom-Garmsar Freeways added


----------



## vatse

*Highway 22 between Rasht and Ramsar*


Rasht-Ramsar by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 109 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 110 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 111 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 112 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 113 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 114 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 115 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 116 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 117 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 118 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 119 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 120 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 121 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 122 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 123 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 124 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 125 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 126 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Road from Namakabrud to Karaj*


2 by vatse, on Flickr

First part is a *highway 22* close to Chalus


Picture 145 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 147 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 148 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 149 by vatse, on Flickr

Bypass of Chalus with view to Alborz mountains


Picture 150 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 151 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 152 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to motorway 3


Picture 153 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Motorway 3* between Chalus and Marzanabad


Picture 155 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 156 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 157 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 158 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 160 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 161 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 162 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 163 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 166 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 167 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 168 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 169 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 170 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 172 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 173 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 174 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 175 by vatse, on Flickr

End of motorway


Picture 177 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

*Highway 59*
It's the main road between Tehran and Caspian coast and one of the busiest roads in Iran with lots of traffic around weekends, especially at summer. Pictures are made on Wednesday. So the traffic is not so busy yet but it gets more tense during a day.


Picture 178 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 179 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 181 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 185 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 186 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 188 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 190 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 193 by vatse, on Flickr

Gorges of Chalus river. Pictures are not the best due to driving direction to the south at middle of the day.


Picture 196 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 201 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 205 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 206 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 209 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 210 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 212 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 214 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 217 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 218 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 219 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 220 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

View back to first climb


Picture 222 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 223 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 228 by vatse, on Flickr

Siahbesheh Lower Reservoir


Picture 241 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 244 by vatse, on Flickr

Tunnel of Kandovan


Picture 253 by vatse, on Flickr

Descend at the other side of Alborz mountains


Picture 254 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 255 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 258 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 259 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 260 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 261 by vatse, on Flickr

Entrance to the construction site of new Alborz tunnel


Picture 265 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 274 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 289 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 291 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 292 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 295 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 301 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 302 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Picture 303 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 309 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse

Tehran
Junction of Karaj motorway and Bakeri expressway


Picture 317 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 318 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 319 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 321 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## verreme

Amazing pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corvinus

I see there is consequent English signage.
How many resident foreigners does Iran have?
Are there ethnic minorities that can't read Farsi?


----------



## italystf

Many countries who doesn't use Latin alphabet do use English signs, including all Arab countries except Lybia.
Iran has many different languages:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Iran

Anyway, I was thinking about when, in the 60s and 70s, Europeans used to drive or hitchkike along the "Hippy Trail" all the way from Europe to India and Nepal, crossing Yugoslavia, Greece, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan and Pakistan. It was all quiet and peaceful, different countries, people, languages, cultures and religions but nobody risked their life to travel across that part of the world. Then came the Iranian revolution, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban terror in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the US invasion of Afghanistan. Obviously going that way overland is no longer feasible. If the Western world did a lot of improvements in the last 50 years, in those countries happened the countrary. Imagine how these places were, plenty of youngster with long hair and colorful dresses, smoking, drinking, playing the guitar, and driving around with hand-painted VW vans. Now: military installations, derelict buildings, women with burqa and men with kalashnikov.
Iran today could have a lot of touristic potential if it hadn't that crazy theocratic, women-murderer and terrorism-sponsor dictatorship. They have history and beautiful landscapes. The same can be said about Saudi Arabia, that is plenty of oil money to develop tourism.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^
I always read about those stories with a smile, and don't forget all the hashish, heroin, opium too that they were bringing back from the triangle  

I don't know why some people, so many people have such dark hearts and such thirsts for blood and fighting...


----------



## italystf

^^ Economical interests and political\religious indoctrination. hno:
Most times the strong powers (governments or paramilitary groups) have interests to start a war, so they're able to persuade and indoctrinate people that killing and dying is the right thing to do! hno:


----------



## verreme

italystf said:


> Many countries who doesn't use Latin alphabet do use English signs, including all Arab countries except Lybia.
> Iran has many different languages:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Iran
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about when, in the 60s and 70s, Europeans used to drive or hitchkike along the "Hippy Trail" all the way from Europe to India and Nepal, crossing Yugoslavia, Greece, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan and Pakistan. It was all quiet and peaceful, different countries, people, languages, cultures and religions but nobody risked their life to travel across that part of the world. Then came the Iranian revolution, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban terror in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the US invasion of Afghanistan. Obviously going that way overland is no longer feasible. If the Western world did a lot of improvements in the last 50 years, in those countries happened the countrary. Imagine how these places were, plenty of youngster with long hair and colorful dresses, smoking, drinking, playing the guitar, and driving around with hand-painted VW vans. Now: military installations, derelict buildings, women with burqa and men with kalashnikov.
> *Iran today could have a lot of touristic potential if it hadn't that crazy theocratic, women-murderer and terrorism-sponsor dictatorship.* They have history and beautiful landscapes. The same can be said about Saudi Arabia, that is plenty of oil money to develop tourism.


Blame the US for its puppet dictatorships that generated fierce opposition, usually in the shape of religious fundamentalism. Iran was not Wonderland under the Shah's regime. The West and the US want almost no country in the Middle East to be prosperous and powerful, under whatever regime.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Yes, "Azadrah-e Haram ta Haram" Shrine to Shrine Freeway
And that refers to Fatima Masumeh Shrine in Qom and Imam Reza Shrine in Mashhad

Also the next section of the freeway will be on Mashhad's side, 200 km long, connecting Baghcheh-Neysahbur-Sabzevar
Plus, there is Tehran's bypass freeway from Charmshahr on Qom-Garmsar Freeway to Abyek on Karaj-Qazvin Freeway that's planned


> زیر راه و شهرسازی:
> قطعه بعدی آزادراه حرم تا حرم از سمت مشهد ساخته می*شود
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی در مراسم افتتاح آزادراه حرم تا حرم گفت: قطعه بعدی این آزادراه از سمت مشهد به طول 200 کیلومتر انجام ساخته می شود و قطعه*های بعدی نیز به تدریج در سال*های آینده به طول هزار کیلومتر تکمیل می*شود.
> به گزارش روابط عمومی شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور٬ وزیر راه و شهرسازی در مراسم افتتاحیه آزادراه قم-گرمسار ضمن خیر مقدم به رئیس جمهور، استاندار قم و نمایندگان مردم قم، ورامین و گرمسار در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: از مهندسان، مشاوران، پیمانکاران، نیروهای قرارگاه سازندگی خاتم الانبیا، همکارانم در شرکت ساخت و توسعه زیربناهای حمل و نقل کشور، سازمان راهداری و حمل و نقل جاده*ای، وزارت راه و شهرسازی و همه کارگرانی که در شرایط سخت این پروژه را به پایان رساندند تشکر کنم. این آزادراه مسیر شریانی و بسیار مهم کشور است که جنوب غرب ایران را به شمال شرق آن وصل می*کند.
> 
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی با بیان این که در تلاشیم تا در ادامه این آزادراه دو پروژه دیگر را آغاز کنیم، ادامه داد: ساخت قطعه بعدی آزادراه حرم تا حرم از سمت مشهد به طول 200 کیلومتر است. ضمن آنکه قطعه*های بعدی نیز به تدریج در سال های آینده به طول هزار کیلومتر تکمیل می*شود.
> 
> وی با اشاره به ساخت قطعه آزادراهی قم- چرمشهر- گرمسار افزود: در تلاشیم تا پروژه آزادراهی دیگری به طول 104 کیلومتر را آغاز کنیم که چرمشهر را به آبیک قزوین وصل می*کند.


Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Qom-Garmsar Freeway
















Farsnews


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More pictures of Qom-Garmsar Freeway
























































Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Snow in Zanjan Province


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Super-expensive toll rates (relative to other places and other modes of transport in Iran) for Qom-Garmsar Freeway has raised some complaints








Private vehicle 10'000 Toman (~2.50 Euro)
Truck Trailer 50'000 Toman (~12.50 Euro)
Link


----------



## Alejandro24

^^ For being a highway the toll isn't expensive, just the normal.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Does this sign says the name of the freeway? 'Freeway Shrine to Shrine' آزادراه حرم تا حرم


This photo is beautiful, I like the sign.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, € 2.50 for a 152 kilometer toll road is only € 0.016 per kilometer. That's not really expensive. For example, the 159 kilometer 'Rodovia Bandeirantes' in Brazil costs € 8.25. That's € 0.05 per kilometer.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Considering gas being only about €0.20 and the saving made on fuel by choosing the freeway, and the freeway being on flat unpopulated terrain, it seems quite unreasonable


----------



## Protteus

Road infrastructure in Iran reminds me very much Mexican Infrastructure.
Including the surroundings, there're very alike.









----------





























----------




















-------------


----------



## NFZANMNIM

900 m freeway opening in Manjil from Interchange to Manjil Tunnel in this following week


> آزادراه قزوین در محدوده منجیل زیر بار ترافیک می*رود
> شنبه ۲۳ اسفند ۱۳۹۳ ساعت ۱۰:۰۲
> Share/Save/Bookmark
> 
> ارسال اين مطلب به دوستان	دريافت فايل مطلب	نسخه قابل چاپ
> تین نیوز | رییس سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کشور گفت: بخشی از ۱۱ کیلومتر باقیمانده از آزادراه رشت - قزوین در حدفاصل ابتدای منجیل تا تونل منجیل در روزهای باقیمانده از سال ۹۳ زیر بار ترافیک می*رود.
> 
> 
> به گزارش تین نیوز از روابط عمومی استانداری گیلان، محمدباقر نوبخت عصر جمعه از دو پروژه تکمیل ۹۰۰متر از باقیمانده آزادراه رشت - قزوین در محدوده شهر منجیل و همچنین مسیر اصلی سه بانده منجیل - رودبار به این آزادراه بازدید کرد.
> 
> 
> وی در این بازدید که با همراهی استاندار و مدیرکل راه و شهرسازی گیلان انجام شد، بر ضرورت تکمیل آزادراه و راه اندازی راه آهن تاکید کرد و اجرای این دو پروژه را در توسعه گردشگری گیلان موثر خواند.
> 
> 
> سخنگوی دولت افزود: با بهره برداری از این قسمت آزادراه، امیدواریم مسافران نوروزی در ترافیک سنگین منجیل قرار نگیرند و مردم شهر منجیل هم دچار مشکلات این ترافیک نشوند.
> 
> 
> وی با اشاره به ساخت پنج تونل برای تکمیل این آزادراه اظهار کرد: تا پایان سال ۹۴ نیز ادامه باقیمانده آزادراه از منجیل تا رودبار به بهره برداری می رسد.
> 
> 
> نوبخت یادآور شد: همچنین با مشخص شدن پیمانکار، حدود هشت کیلومتر باقیمانده آزادراه تا پایان سال ۹۵ به بهره برداری خواهد رسید.


Source


----------



## Grille Chompa

*Number of Qom-Garmsar Freeway*

Anyone knows if the Qom-Garmsar Freeway received a freeway number designation as well? I couldn't find any on the roads signs in the pictures.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Nothing yet, We'll wait for pictures

Also, Phase 2 Haram-ta-Haram FW (Baghcheh-Sabzevar, 200 km) to be opened in 2 years
construction starting in the next month


> بهره برداری از قطعه 2 حرم تا حرم* تا دو سال آینده
> يکشنبه ۲۴ اسفند ۱۳۹۳ ساعت ۱۱:۴۶
> Share/Save/Bookmark
> 
> ارسال اين مطلب به دوستان	دريافت فايل مطلب	نسخه قابل چاپ
> تین نیوز | نماینده مردم سبزوار در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: براساس تعهداتی که منعقد شده است حداکثر طی 2 سال آینده این 200 کیلومتر به بهره*برداری خواهد رسید.
> 
> رمضانعلی سبحانی فر با بیان اینکه 150 کیلومتر از پروژه حرم تا حرم ساخته شده است، افزود: این مسافت که از سمت قم ساخته شده است، در چند هفته گذشته توسط رئیس جمهور افتتاح شد.
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه 200 کیلومتر دیگر این پروژه در تعهد و قرارداد قرارگاه خاتم الانبیاست، اظهار کرد: در جلسه*ای که با وزیر راه و شهرسازی داشتیم، وزیر راه و شهرسازی قول قطعی داد که قطعه دوم این پروژه که قرار بود از محدوده استان سمنان در منطقه گرمسار اجرایی شود، در استان خراسان رضوی اجرا و آغاز شود.
> 
> نماینده مردم سبزوار در مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه این پروژه تا انتهای حوزه استحفاظی استان خراسان رضوی را شامل می*شود، یادآور شد: 200 کیلومتر باقیمانده از ابتدای سال آینده یعنی از بهار 94 شروع خواهد شد و تا انتهای مسیر ادامه خواهد داشت.
> 
> سبحانی فر ادامه داد: بر اساس تعهداتی که منعقد شده است طی 1.5 *یا حداکثر 2 سال آینده این 200 کیلومتر به بهره برداری خواهد رسید.
> 
> وی با اشاره به اینکه اعتبارات این پروژه از منابع ملی است، خاطرنشان کرد: 60 درصد اعتبارات این پروژه با مشارکت بخش خصوصی، 30 درصد از وزارت راه و شهرسازی تامین شده و بخش دیگر اعتبارات مربوط به عوارضی می*شود که از ماشین*هایی که در آینده از مسیر عبور می*کنند، گرفته و تامین می*شو


Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

مسیر آزادراه اراک-خرم آباد


----------



## NFZANMNIM

updated map of roads and their numbers in Iran. Mostly 3-digit roads in Fars, East Azerbaijan, Ardabil, and Mazandaran
based on:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 

too big


----------



## NFZANMNIM

It's the small number boxes that were updated, so I intentionally left it big


----------



## NFZANMNIM

آغاز ساخت آزادراه کنارگذر جنوبی تهران (چرمشهر-آبیک) 
سال پیش بینی شده راه اندازی 1398 (2019)


> آغاز عملیات ساخت آزادراه جنوبی تهران از آبیک تا چرمشهر**
> دوشنبه ۱ تير ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۲:۳۵
> Share/Save/Bookmark
> 
> ارسال اين مطلب به دوستان	دريافت فايل مطلب	نسخه قابل چاپ
> تین نیوز | بامداد امروز و با حضور معاون اول رئیس*جمهور و وزیر راه و شهرسازی، عملیات ساخت آزادراه جنوبی تهران از آبیک تا چرمشهر آغاز شد.
> 
> 
> آزادراه آبیک - چرمشهر با کاهش 700 میلیون لیتر در مصرف بنزین و یک هزار 600 میلیون لیتر در مصرف گازوییل موجب صرفه*جویی بیش از 23هزار میلیارد ریال در مصرف بنزین و گازوئیل در طول دوره بهره*برداری خواهد شد.
> 
> 
> *بعد از آزادراه**های تبریز - مرند - بازرگان، مراغه - هشترود و سبزوار - نیشابور - مشهد، که ساخت* آنها در سال جاری آغاز شد، آزادراه آبیک - چرمشهر چهارمین آزادراه کشور است که عملیات اجرایی آن در سال 94 با همکاری بخش خصوصی آغاز می*شود.
> 
> 
> *این آزادراه به طول 158 کیلومتر در نقطه*ای از آزادراه کرج - قزوین در محدوده صنعتی آبیک آغاز و پس از عبور از مناطق نظرآباد، هشتگرد، اشتهارد، آزادراه تهران - ساوه را قطع کرده و از محدوده جنوبی فرودگاه امام خمینی (ره) می*گذرد و در محدوده شهرک صنعتی چرمشهر در تلاقی با آزادراه قم - گرمسار پایان می*یابد.
> 
> 
> *ساخت آزادراه جنوبی تهران به منظور حل مشکل ترافیک استان تهران و تکمیل کریدورهای بین*المللی از اهمیت ویژه*ای برخوردار است و احداث آن موجب کاهش چشم*گیر ترافیک آزادراه قزوین - کرج و کرج - تهران خواهد شد.
> 
> 
> *کاهش گازهای گلخانه*ای *از دیگر مزایای اجرای این پروژه محسوب می*شود؛ با کاهش گازهای گلخانه*ای مانند Co2* میزان 4.5 میلیون تن، معادل 4 هزار و 600 میلیارد ریال صرفه*جویی اقتصادی می*شود.
> 
> 
> این آزادراه در 3 باند رفت و 3 باند برگشت احداث خواهد شد؛ این مسیر دارای 8 دستگاه تبادل، 10 دستگاه تقاطع غیرهمسطح با راه*های فرعی و راه*آهن است که ساخت 2 دستگاه پل رودخانه*ای بر روی رودخانه شور نیز از دیگر اقدامات ویژه در این مسیر است.
> 
> 
> سرعت طراحی شده این آزادراه *130 کیلومتر بر ساعت است؛ پیش*بینی می*شود با بهره*برداری از این آزادراه در سال 1398 بیش از 2 هزار تردد، در سال 1408 بیش از 4 هزار و در سال 1418 نیز رقمی بیش از 7 هزار تردد روزانه از طریق این مسیر صورت گیرد که همین امر اهمیت این مسیر را در شبکه حمل و نقل کشور و لزوم احداث این آزادراه را توجیه می*کند.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ A bit more information in English would be nice.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Sure, 
Commencement of the construction of Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway connecting Abyek to Charmshahr having junctions with Karaj-Qazvin, Tehran-Saveh, Tehran-Qom, and Qom-Garmsar Freeways
158 km long, 3 lanes each direction
expected date of opening is 2019
Design speed of the freeway is 130 km/hr
It is the 4th freeway with its construction starting this Iranian year (past March 21st) after Tabriz-Marand Bazargan, Maragheh-Hashtrud, and Mashhad-Neyshabur-Sabzevar.
Predicted AADT for the freeway are 2000 veh/day in 2019, 4000 veh/day in 2029 and 7000 veh/day in 2039


----------



## Shenkey

AADT for a 6 lane is extremely low, I have AADT 25000 on a 2 lane road just 5km from me and it is only bad because of a really small roundabout.


----------



## Kanadzie

more than 10 000 vpd on a 2-lane is hell

maybe the proposed road has high seasonal peaks (like summer vacation traffic) to need the extra space?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Well there are major peaks resulting in jams lasting for hours in major highways ending in Tehran in long holidays and near the end of Iranian New Years holiday. But this road seems to mostly be serving as a minor commute route and a major freight route in my opinion. The thing about land acquisition and topographic situation that far south of Tehran (a bit south of Tehran's IKIA) is that it's mostly uninhabited, barren and flat. So the cost difference of adding the extra lane is negligible. Also, the Qom-Kashan-Natanz-Morcheh Khort Freeway (7) is 6 lanes with very little traffic, so it's not the first of its own kind of the overkill design in that area. 

Recently there were also plans announced about construction of a dry port in Charmshahr area where the Bypass FW will intersect with Qom-Garmsar FW, that, plus "passive defense" considerations may be behind the width of the freeway.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Personal suggestion for an Esfahan-Ahvaz freeway with its details (334 km) and benefits. click on the picture for larger and more detailed version


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran-Chalus Freeway @Marzanabad Entrance








Tehran-Chalus Freeway @Chalus Exit










Tehran-Chalus: Section 1 Tehran-Shahrestanak


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Also known as the Tehran Shomal (North) Freeway. A very difficult freeway project, probably the most difficult in Asia outside of China / Japan due to the steep mountains. Progress seems to be very slow though.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

That is true. Sections 2 and 3 have had almost no progress aside from an expeditionary 4 km tunnel (needed for geological purposes before they start boring the main tunnels)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Along freeway 1 near Rostamabad.


----------



## Kanadzie

Chinese writing in Iran ?

Motorway with tempolimit 60 ends and Tempo 70? haha 

That's like that stupid road near my house, one section is paved magnificently and straight and is tempo 60, then it becomes gravel piece of crap, Maximum 80...


----------



## NFZANMNIM

oh yeah it's this chinese consertium in charge of the section
and it's not like people follow speed limits near a junction or interchange anyways


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Shomal Freeway, section 1
Expected opening now is March 2017
























Also section 3 construction prioritized to start if good financing source found


----------



## changluo

NFZANMNIM said:


> Super-expensive toll rates (relative to other places and other modes of transport in Iran) for Qom-Garmsar Freeway has raised some complaints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private vehicle 10'000 Toman (~2.50 Euro)
> Truck Trailer 50'000 Toman (~12.50 Euro)
> Link


That's very cheap compared with the motorway tolls in China...normally it costs 0.5 RMB (0.073 EURO at today's currency)/km. In mountainous areas it could be as high as 1.2RMB/km, that's 0.175 EUROs

When I drove in Iran I was amazed by the cheap tolls, we paid 1800 Toman for the whole trip from Tehran to Shiraz ...


----------



## NFZANMNIM

you paid 1800 tomans for the whole trip of 890 km. compare that to 10,000 tomans for a trip of 150 km. and it's a desert highway too, not too difficult or expensive to construct


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ does that kind of toll rate even pay for the wages of the person collecting tolls?
I want to say 1800 tomans is like 60 cents US...
I wonder what Persians who drive on Hwy 407 think when the bill comes :lol:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

lol 407 is like a last resort, for like when you're late for your flight or a business meeting in mississauga or something. like 407 is even too expensive in canadian standards
bear in mind that the cheap toll rate is for Tehran-Qom. Tehran-Qom is government owned, as in the toll isn't being paid to private sector, and it has the second highest AADT among iranian freeways, after Tehran-Karaj. Tehran Qom has an AADT of 50000, which means with 300 toman tolls, 15 million tomans a day. Let's say there's 3 shifts, and each shift has 6 toll collectors, and they each earn about 2 million toman a month, that would only be a loss of 1.2 million a day out of 15 million. not too bad


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway making good progress since official start of construction 4~5 months ago








(The scratch on the ground in the general NW-SE direction)

Also, Tehran Shomal Freeway Section 1 has seen a major unprecedented rehabilitation of the super slow 20 year long construction progress also in the past 4~5 months.
source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Autumn Snow in Taleghan county








































Source: Tinn News


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Shomal Section 2 and 3 estimated opening times announced
Section 2: maximum Spring 1398 (2019)
Section 3: 1400 (2021)
Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Estimated budget for completion of Tehran-Shomal Freeway
Section 1: 1200 milliard toman
Section 2: 2000 milliard toman
Section 3: 3500 ~ 4000 milliard toman
maximum total of 7200 milliard toman = US$ 2 billion 120 million = € 1 billion 870 million
tinn news


----------



## SIMSI

Qazvin - Tehran, lot of pics, enjoy:

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## SIMSI

6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I'm so looking forward to see more pictures now, I wanna see how far this median conversion project extends...
So far, we've got this much: Google maps


----------



## SIMSI

56.


57.


58.


59.


60.


----------



## SIMSI

61.


62.


63.


64.


65.


----------



## SIMSI

66.


67.


68. Karaj is coming


69.


70. Forth lane


----------



## NFZANMNIM

SIMSI said:


> 61.
> 
> 65.


Hah this picture, how far is Karaj? How far can it be if you're already in it...


----------



## NFZANMNIM

This is the section as long as I can identify, with concrete medians
google maps


----------



## NFZANMNIM

How Qom-Garmsar Freeway will be extended eastwards


----------



## SIMSI

71.


72.


73.


74.


75.


----------



## SIMSI

76.


77.


78.


79.


80.


----------



## SIMSI

81.


82.


83.


84.


85.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

SIMSI said:


> 79.


damn, that's a lot of apartments, wondering what the population will be in Tehran's district 22 in a couple of decades



SIMSI said:


> 78.


Also, love this sign
Although it does lack the expressway logo for Hemmat


----------



## SIMSI

86.


87.


88. Arriving to Tehran


89.


90.


----------



## SIMSI

91.


92.


93.


94.


95.


----------



## SIMSI

96.


97.


98.


99.


100.


----------



## SIMSI

101.


102.


103.


104. Almost all day traffic in Tehran


105.


106.


107.


108.
New way of parking 


109. Heart of Tehran


Thank you for watching


----------



## verreme

^^ Is that a red light on an expressway onramp?


----------



## SIMSI

If you ask about the lights on pic 107. I asked some locals as found it also a bit strange never seen in any other country I have visited.

Red flashing lights means "give a way", orange sth "look out". There are plenty of them in Tehran on expressways and ordinary roads.


----------



## verreme

^^ Yup that's what I meant. Thanks


----------



## MichiH

I have finally checked the provided data for new Iranian motorways and expressways under construction :

2014 opening:
*Fwy3:* Chalus – Doab Marzanabad 20km (? to March 2014) – project – map
2015 opening:
*QGaF:* Qom-East (Fwy7) – Garmsar-West 152km (? to 25th February 2015) – ? – map
2017 opening:
*Fwy3:* Doab Shahrestanak – Tehran-Hemmat/Azadegan i/c 32km (Late 1990's to March 2017) – project – map
*Fwy5:* Arak-West – Khoramabad-West 135km (February 2013 to 2017) – project – map
*Fwy2:* TR/IR border (Bazargan) – Tabriz-West 253km (May 2015 to >= 2017) – ? – map
*EShF:* Izad Khast – Shiraz 220km (September 2012 to >= 2017) – project – map
2018 opening:
*IsfEasByp:* Shurcheh (Fwy7) – Baharestan 93km (? to February 2018) – project – map
2019 opening:
*Fwy2:* Sabzevar – Baghcheh 223km (May 2015 to 2019) – project – map
Unknown opening date:
*TehSouByp:* Nazarabad-North (Fwy2) – Charmshahr (QGaF) 156km (Mid 2015 to ?) – ? – map

I'd like to add Iran to my project list. I'm not sure if my road name shortcuts, for instance TehSouByp or QGaF are good but it's like EShF which is the web site name.

The sources are:



NFZANMNIM said:


> *Freeway 3*: Tehran-Chalus Freeway section 1- 22 km (late 1990's to March 2017) Project map
> *Freeway 5*: Arak-Khorramabad 135 km (February 2013-2017) Project map
> Shiraz-Izadkhast (named Shiraz-Isfahan) 220 km (September 2012-2017~18) Project Map
> Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway 156 km (December 2014- ... ) Map
> *Freeway 2*: Tabriz-Bazargan Freeway 253 km (May 2015-2017 onwards) map
> *Freeway 2*: Baghcheh-Neyshabur-Sabzevar 223 km (Part of "Haram ta Haram Project", section 9) (May 2015-2019) project map
> Isfahan Eastern Bypass Freeway 93 km (... - February 2018)Project map





NFZANMNIM said:


> Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway making good progress since official start of construction 4~5 months ago


--> Construction works began in Mid 2015 instead of December 2014?!



NFZANMNIM said:


> Tehran Shomal Section 2 and 3 estimated opening times announced
> Section 2: maximum Spring 1398 (2019)
> Section 3: 1400 (2021)
> Source


Are section 2 + 3 already u/c or have been u/c but currently suspended?

_*Fwy3:* Doab Marzanabad – Pol-e Zanguleh 46km (? to 2021) – project – map
*Fwy3:* Pol-e Zanguleh – Doab Shahrestanak 25km (? to 2019) – project – map_


Section 1 has a length of 32km (not 22), section 4 opened in 2014: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freeway_2_(Iran).



ChrisZwolle said:


> *25 February 2015*
> 
> The Qom - Garmsar Freeway, also known as the 'Shrine to Shrine Freeway' (Qom - Mashhad) opens to traffic today. It is a 152 kilometer freeway in central Iran, it passes southeast of Tehran.
> 
> http://www.tinn.ir/vdceww8e.jh8exi9bbj.html


There are some "?" in the project data. Does anyone know the missing data?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Upcoming Freeway opening in the next few weeks, Last section of Saveh Hamadan Freeway, 28 km of Eastbound southern lane of the Freeway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway progress








Source: ISNA


----------



## NFZANMNIM

5 800 000 000 000 Toman ( = € 1 465 000 000 ) foreign investment (Turkish Consumerism) on Tabriz Bazargan (TR) Freeway. 65% private + 35% public funding

Estimated 5 years of construction + 18 years of private operation



> سرمایه*گذاری ۵۸۰۰ میلیارد تومانی بخش خصوصی خارجی در آزادراه تبریز- مرند- بازرگان
> تاریخ انتشار : دوشنبه ۱۲ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۱:۳۴
> کد مطلب: 78333
> تین نیوز | مدیرکل راه و شهرسازی آذربایجانشرقی گفت: قرارداد احداث آزاد راه تبریز- مرند – بازرگان بعنوان اولین پروژه سرمایه گذاری خارجی با ۶۵ درصد آورده خارجی و ۳۵ درصد دولتی است.
> 
> به گزارش تین نیوز از روابط عمومی اداره کل راه و شهرسازی استان آذربایجان شرقی, توحید اخلاقی در جلسه شورای برنامه ریزی آذربایجان شرقی گفت: قرارداد احداث آزادراه تبریز- مرند- بازرگان ، به عنوان اولین پروژه سرمایه گذاری خارجی با ۶۵ درصد آورده سرمایه گذار خارجی و ۳۵ درصد دولتی به امضا می*رسد که ۵ هزار و ۸۰۰ میلیارد تومان با ۵ سال ساخت و ۱۸ سال بهره برداری به توافق رسیده*ایم.


Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Arak - Khorramabad Freeway (FW #5)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Opening of 30 km of twining project of Naein-Anarak Road (#62)


> همزمان با دهه فجر از سوی رییس*جمهوری افتتاح شد
> آغاز بهره*برداری از باند دوم جاده طریق*الرضا در اصفهان با پیام رییس*جمهوری
> تاریخ انتشار : سه شنبه ۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۴:۵۸
> کد مطلب: 79267
> مرجع : سايت خبری وزارت راه و شهرسازی
> تین نیوز | پروژه احداث باند دوم نایین ـ انارک یا جاده طریق*الرضا از سوی رییس جمهوری و اعضای هیات دولت و با حضور استاندار و جمعی از مسئولان اصفهان در محل پروژه به صورت ویدیو کنفرانس، همزمان با دهه فجر افتتاح شد.
> 
> دکتر حسن روحانی، رییس جمهوری در این ویدیو کنفرانس گفت: با سلام و درود و تهیت به مردم فهیم و بزرگوار اصفهان و با تشکر از مسئولان استان و استاندار محترم و همه دست اندرکاران با حول و قوه الهی و با نام علی بن موسی الرضا(ع) پروژه راه اصلی نائین-انارک، خور، طبس را آغاز بفرمایید. علی برکت الله.
> 
> مدیر اداره راه و شهرسازی اصفهان نیز در این مراسم درباره افتتاح این جاده اظهار کرد: این جاده طریق*الرضا نام دارد که سفر به مشهد مقدس از اصفهان از طریق این جاده را تسهیل و موجب کاهش مسیر می*شود. مسافت کل این جاده ۷۰ کیلومتر است که ۳۰ کیلومتر آن با اعتبار بالغ بر ۱۵۵میلیارد ریال که تاکنون هزینه شده، امروز افتتاح شد.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Official opening of the Eastbound lane of Saveh-Hamadan Freeway (#6) Tuesday Feb 9, 2016
Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Just made a huge discovery, .... Apparently, in Bahman 1388 (February 2010) there was a real major freeway opening gone unnoticed by a lot of us... 118 km of the Southern section of Bandarabbas-Sirjan Freeway (#7)
source


































































































I will be trying to confirm the length using google maps and will be trying to put the freeway status on google map maker
Edit: was only able to identify 33 km of the freeway

Edit: the rest of the 118 km had one of the two directions of the freeway open, northbound in some sections, southbound in some others, with the old road acting as the second carriageway in the opposite direction, classified as a typical freeway with the highest maximum allowed speed of 110 km/h for now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did they open new freeways before Nowruz?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Not really, just a 10 km long twining opened between Hendijan and Mahshahr (Road #96) (South of Khuzestan)

A lot of news about more "un-sexy" projects, rural road improvements and maintenances have been ongoing recently.


----------



## Lion007

NFZANMNIM said:


> Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: ISNA


Can you show on Google Earth, where in this. I can not find it. Pleas.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Lion007 said:


> Can you show on Google Earth, where in this. I can not find it. Pleas.


Hey, I had that map posted on page 35 of the thread, If you search "Charmshahr", you'll find this location. There's new imagery all the way to Tehran Qom Otoban


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tabriz Marand Bazargan Project map









Google maps superposition


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway diagram


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Baghcheh-Sabzevar Freeway Project (haram ta haram section 2), 48 km of it visible on Google Maps sattelite Imagery along the line marked


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Also, 19.9 km of Garmsar-Semnan Freeway (Haram ta haram section 3) is visible on Google Maps Sattelite view


----------



## MichiH

NFZANMNIM said:


> Also, 19.9 km of Garmsar-Semnan Freeway (Haram ta haram section 3) is visible on Google Maps Sattelite view


The project is missing in my "new motorway thread". Is only this 19.9km section u/c or is it just a sub-section? When have works been started, what's the estimated completion date? What's the number of the freeway?


----------



## xrtn2

Why Iran uses that bad asphalt ? hno:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A couple of ongoing projects are planned to have concrete pavement. Isfahan Shiraz, and I think Tehran's Southern


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Italy's ANAS signs deal to build north-south highway in Iran*

The Iranian government has signed a deal with Italy's highway agency ANAS for the construction and management of a 1,200 km (745 miles) road project that will cost 3.6 billion euros ($4 billion), ANAS said on July 14.

The first stretch of highway covering 350 km will be completed by 2022 at a cost of 600 million euros, Reuters quoted ANAS.

The project is to build a road linking the Gulf port of Bandar Imam Khomeini to Bazargah on Iran's border with Turkey.​
Full report: http://en.trend.az/business/economy/2558009.html


----------



## NFZANMNIM

New signs installed in Tabriz
Distance to Europe refers to Distance to Istanbul Centre


----------



## roaddor

^^
^^
What is the route of this highway? Will it divert from Tabriz, passing around Sanandaj and Kermanshah until it finally reaches the Persian Gulf?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The north South road is Bazargan - Urmia - Mahabad - Sanandaj - Kermanshah - Ilam - Mehran - Andimeshk - Ahvaz - Sarbandar
Or could be through Tabriz
And could go through Lorestan instead of Ilam
I've been reading around, it's pretty vague by now, what the corridor constitutes. 
It's more of an axis of development than a set plan for road development


----------



## italystf

NFZANMNIM said:


> New signs installed in Tabriz
> Distance to Europe refers to Distance to Istanbul Centre


This one could also go in 'long distance road signs' and 'signs for foreign countries' threads. Especially the destination 'Europe' is interesting, as I've never seen a sign pointing to a continent.
And Latin translitteration uses Azarbayjan instead of the more common Azerbaijan.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Sure, I'll post them there, guess they decided to stick with the Iranian way of saying it instead of going for the standard way of writing it.
There's a lot of signs pointing to Iraqi cities on the western boundaries








Mehran border 11, Kazamayn 241, Samara 331 (ISIS put this city under seige for a couple of months back in 2014), Karbala 300, Najaf 345


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I find it interesting how text is written right to left, but numbers are written left to right.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

same as Hebrew, the issue with this is, sometimes you're writing with pen and you have a big number to write, you overestimate the space the number's gonna take, and are left over with random extra space in the middle of the sentence, or you underestimate the space, and the numbers just get crammed into each other and into the previous word.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've been looking at new satellite imagery of the Tehran Shomal (North) Freeway. Progress seems extremely slow over the past 3 years, with only minor changes, the most significant change is this bridge, although it's difficult to judge how much work they did in the tunnels.

The terrain is extremely challenging on this route, there's not much to compare it with in Europe or North America. I-70 through the Rocky Mountains is a walk in the park compared to this project near Tehran. 

The benefits would be huge though. The current road is narrow, slow and crowded. Google Maps indicate a driving time of 3.5 hours from Tehran to Chalus (100 km as the crow flies). This freeway could dramatically improve that to about an hour. Produce from the Caspian region can also be shipped to Tehran much easier.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

around 50% of the 32 km long section is tunnels.
less than 500 m of the 16 km tunnelling is left to be done, from what I could gather


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Two major Freeway openings are expected in Spring 2017: 
Tehran Shomal part 1: 32 km
Tehran Southern Bypass, between Qom-Garmsar and Qom-Tehran: 38 km

Toll prices


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that the southernmost part of the Tehran Shomal Freeway? Because this was the status as of 19 October 2016:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the southernmost part of the Tehran Shomal Freeway? Because this was the status as of 19 October 2016:


Yes it is, however look at how fast Tehran Southern Bypass has been progressing. Also in the past year (or two) the number of construction vehicles has been increased to more than 700 from the previously 150ish. If weather permits, building the non-tunnel and non-bridge sections of the freeway can be done in a decent time, considering a lot of the mountain drilling have been done too.
I wouldnt bet on it, as the chances of a delay to the end of the summer is also likely, especially with the extreme coldness and snowfall that we've been having so far, if it remains like this for most of the winter.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Esfahan - Shiraz Freeway Section 7 construction started today
Length of section: 13 km
Estimated Cost: 80 Billion IRR
Expected opening of this section along with the 6 others: August 2018









Orange indicates the section


















Video with more information

Issue with this is that now a lot of traffic would be converging at the road entering the city from the Northwest.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More segments of Tehran Southern Bypass appear on Google Sattelite Imagery


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Sabzevar - Neyshabur - Mashhad Freeway, the flatter of the two lines


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rouhani opened some infrastructure in the southeast today:

_During the ceremony, Dr Rouhani opened the second runway of Zahedan Airport, Chehel Koureh copper factory and mine, the first phase of Zahedan-Zabol motorway, the seventh phase of Zabol-Zahedan motorway, the first phase of Zahedan-Bam motorway, Taftan Airway, and telecommunications projects, as well as 3G and 4G lines in the province._

http://president.ir/en/98003

These seem to be expansions of Highway 84 and Highway 99.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Thanks Chris for sharing.
Thanks to you, upon searching a bit, found the following information
The opened runway is 35R/17L from what it looks like, and an equal or longer length

The road projects going out of Zahedan were an addition of a 2 lane road parallel to the existing the two lane road, making it a 2+2 expressway, with lots of median u-turns and local access roads, typical iranian geometric design
The opened sections.
The road project going out of Zabol, besides the above, also involved construction of brand new 2+2 expressway bypasses on the Western Side of Mohammadabad (plus a grade-separated interchage), and on the Eastern side of Lutak









Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Baghestan city, Shahriar country, just southwest of Tehran proper, urban plan calling for ring roads. This will either contain urban growth to within its limit or provide means of sprawl along them on the outer side of them.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Segment 1 of Sirjan Bandarabbas Freeway project passed government cabinet meeting. The segment will have a budget of 200 billion Toman (62 million USD, 58 million Euro), divided between government providing 30% and the rest from private investment. The project involves doubling of Sirjan Eastern Bypass, and constructing two interchanges in the begining and the end of the segment.








Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*900 Km of Freeways Under Construction in Iran*

There are 900 kilometers of freeways under construction in Iran, the deputy head of Construction and Development of Transportation Infrastructures Company, affiliated to the Ministry of Roads and Urban Development, said.

*Tabriz-Marand-Bazargan Freeway
*The project, launched early April, includes four sections, spanning 253 kilometers from Tabriz, the capital of the northwestern East Azarbaijan Province, to the city of Bazargan on Iran-Turkey border.

Mirshafi said the section is being constructed by domestic private companies and will be completed in the next Iranian year (March 2018-19).

*Isfahan-Shiraz Freeway*
The 225-kilometer freeway project, comprised of six sections, will connect the central provincial capital of Isfahan to the southern city of Shiraz in Fars Province, according to its contractor, Isfahan-Shiraz Freeway Company.

The first section, with a length of 54 kilometers, will be completed by September 2018, the official said.

*Tehran-North Freeway*
The freeway connecting the capital Tehran to Chalous in Mazandaran Province is an ambitious project prioritized by the government in recent years.

The 32-km Phase 1, which is almost 85% complete, will shorten the existing route from Tehran to the Caspian city by 60 kilometers.

This part includes a 6,400-meter tunnel, the excavation work of which has been completed recently. Section 1 is scheduled to be completed before the calendar year is out in March 2018.

*Plan for Further 500 Kilometers*
According to Mirshafi, talks are in final stages to sign contracts to start the construction of 500 km of freeways across the country.

Among the new projects in the making, he referred to a freeway from Mashhad to Qouchan, which is being negotiated with Iran’s Astan Quds Razavi—a charitable conglomerate based in Mashhad and engaged in a wide range of economic activities—as well as a 1,000-km freeway from the city of Qom to Mashhad, which is to be carried out by Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps' Khatam Al-Anbia Construction Headquarters.

The Parsian-Lamerd project, freeways in Sirjan and Arak counties and part of a freeway from Bandar Abbas to Tehran are also among projects yet to be finalized.​
Condensed from the original report: https://financialtribune.com/articl...900-km-of-freeways-under-construction-in-iran

So there really is a construction boom of freeways ongoing in Iran. The Tehran North Freeway is a particularly challenging project, comparable to the most challenging motorway projects built in the Alps and Italy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NFZANMNIM said:


> Two major Freeway openings are expected in Spring 2017:
> Tehran Shomal part 1: 32 km


The first phase of the Tehran North Freeway is now to be completed before Nowruz next year (March 2018). The entire project should be completed by March 2023.

https://financialtribune.com/articl...7935/tehran-north-freeway-deadline-march-2023


----------



## NFZANMNIM

68 km of Khorramabad-Arak Freeway project in between Khorramabad and Bojnurd has become visible on Google Satellite Imagery


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> 14 and 24 are exit numbers?


They are Tehran's new urban road numbering system.

As the signs are being added or replaced, English Text on Tehran's directional signs are being replaced with these codes



NFZANMNIM said:


> Below is another example of such signs, and a map i made based on the info.






NFZANMNIM said:


> Found new info on the codes here.
> 
> City of Tehran has started codifying, numerating, all expressways (2 digit codes) and city streets (3 digit codes)
> symbols for expressways are capsule shaped, and for roadways they are rectangular. The colour matches the colour of their signage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the codes are, they're shown on a farsi table. I will post that later.
> See link below
> https://etemadonline.com/content/334759/%D8%AE%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D8%AF%DA%AF%D8%B0%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%AF-%D8%AC%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%84-%DA%A9%D8%AF%D9%87%D8%A7


----------



## firoz bharmal

Good to see new wide roads but bad to see old cars only....!


----------



## verreme

firoz bharmal said:


> Good to see new wide roads but bad to see old cars only....!


Many of these "old" cars are actually brand new. Iran's auto industry keeps producing cars such as the Peugeot 405 or Ford Festiva/Kia Pride. Even the old Mercedes "Kurzhauber" trucks shown in construction pictures are still being produced by Iran Khodro.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A fun fact of the freeway is that, it includes Iran's longest road tunnels. Talun Tunnel, 4900 m long, double tunnels

(This tunnel is expected to be superseded by Alborz Tunnel on Segment 2 of the Freeway)

A few more pictures below from Mizan News (Source)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

a few more pics

Source - Fararu


----------



## NFZANMNIM

one issue, trend, pattern I've recognized is that, with respect to the road numbering system, with how they're presented on road signs, for the past year or so, on the new signage, the Persian Number and NSWE direction has been eliminated, only the Latin Letter one remaining.

Below is a signage plan for an intersection in Golestan Province










A sign in Qazvin city










We got Tehran-Chalus Freeway signage

















































And we got Tehran's new system as well


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Source

Officil opening day, ie full Service as opposed to the current 2h per day, announced for Tehran-Chalus Freeway, *Feb 29, 2020*

The toll rate is supposed to be less than 50k Toman, and fully electronically collected. and it will be a floating rate, dependent on traffic volume and time


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An extension of the Hemmat Expressway to Karaj is schedueled to open tomorrow: https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156769/Hemmat-Karaj-Freeway-to-be-inaugurated-Tuesday


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Hemmat - Karaj Freeway opened to traffic today

Electric toll collection, a toll of 4000 Toman (approx 25 cents)

Source of photos: ISNA


----------



## NFZANMNIM

soruce: Hamshahri Online


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Source: President's website


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Source: Tasnim


----------



## kostas97

Is a motorway from Tehran to Mashhad or eastern Iran under consideration??


----------



## Grille Chompa

Yes, at least partially there are more sections of the Freeway 2 between Tehran and Mashhad under construction. Some parts seem to be upgrades of the existing Road 44 sections and adding shortcuts to some of their curvy layout. See the article part "Eastern section" and the overview map in the Wikipedia article: Freeway 2 (Iran) - Wikipedia
Some of this construction is already shown on OpenStreetMap, e.g. here: OpenStreetMap


----------



## krisu99

It is interesting that on some highways pavements made of concrede are being build. I would imagine that asphalt would be the first choice for a country rich in oil.
Also, concrete is a really delicate thing: If build quality is not top of the top, after a few years it starts to degrade: The non flexible slabs break into smaller pieces. Which are impossible to repair and result in a horrible ride experience. Concrete may be a good choice in certain situations (for example in tunnels or on bridges because of solid ground), but I don't see it in Iran. Even the Swiss, once big fans of concrete slab roads in the mountauins, now have replaced most conrete with asphalt because of evident reasons.

In one of the prictures above, for example, the middle joint is not sealed with bitumen. However, this should be done imediately before gravel falls into the gap, thus impeding the temeprature slab expansion. As a consequence tension builds up, first microcracks spred and so on.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Official start of the construction of the Freeway Project:
"Qom Bypass Freeway and Qom-Salafchegan-Rahjerd-Arak Freeway"

1 pic of the ceremony, not gonna post any construction pics, since there aren't any, other than pics of formation of construction trucks
Also, maps and the farsi info on the project

(On the second pic, Red line is existing Freeways, towards Tehran, Kashan, Garmsar. Blue is planned freeways under the project whose first two phases were commenced. Black is existing rail lines, and pink is the proposed path of Tehran-Isfahan HSR)

(On the third pic, blue and red are the first two phases, construction commenced just this week. Green is phase 3, light blue phase 4)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Below is an illustration of the compilation of the maps of the Freeway project

Expected opening is 2024.


----------



## Grille Chompa

Isfahan Shiraz Freeway: Not sure if this was shared already somewhere in this thread, but on this project site from Omran Iran Group engineering firm there's a 13 minutes video of the engineering feats of this motorway: https://omranirangroup.com/en/about-us/isfahan-shiraz-freeway/
Descriptions are in Persian, but a lot of the images and maps speak for themselves.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The entirety of the Westbound direction along the newly opened Hemmat-Karaj Freeway is visible as streetview on Mapillary
LINK HERE


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A few high profile 2-lane roadway projects in Iran:

Qazvin - Alamout - Tonekabon, phase 1 is expected to open next year, 63 km from the south, 16 km from the north, a total of half the entire length of the project










Aligudarz - Masjed Soleyman
Section X is existing
Section 1 is under construction
Section 2 construction to start soon, a completely new segment, never before accessible by car
Section y is to be done at a later date










Pataveh - Dehdasht
Expected opening is this summer


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Isfahan Eastern Bypass.

94 km in total.

63 Km, from Fwy #7 (-> Kashan) to Hwy #62 (-> Nain) expected to open in about 6 weeks
The remaning 31 km, June 2021.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern Bypass

Expected to open in October/November 2020.

Unclear whether fully or partially

source: Dolat.IR


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Isfahan Eastern Bypass

Expected opening of Phases 1 and 2 (Natanz-Isfahan Fwy to Isfahan-Naein Expwy) is next saturday, August 22nd

Also an interesting format for directional signage has been developed here


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## VITORIA MAN

nice picture !!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More pics of the project (expected to open on Saturday)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Can't really make sense of this LAST Pic, where it is,.. UNLESS, it is at this circled location, and NOT along Eastern Bypass Fwy










NFZANMNIM said:


> More pics of the project (expected to open on Saturday)
> 
> View attachment 422875


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NFZANMNIM said:


> Isfahan Eastern Bypass
> 
> Expected opening of Phases 1 and 2 (Natanz-Isfahan Fwy to Isfahan-Naein Expwy) is next saturday, August 22nd


Did this section open to traffic as reported?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> Did this section open to traffic as reported?


I have been waiting for the news on that. Seems like only 1 Specific article mentioned the specific date I posted about.

so, no it hasn't opened yet.

Last news I saw on instagram was a few days ago, 3-4 days ago, installation of lamp poles.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

_TEHRAN, Iran, Sept.14. Trend: Iranian government is expected to inaugurate a 63-kilometer freeway in east of Isfahan in the coming days, said Deputy Minister ... _









Iran to inaugurate a freeway in east of Isfahan







en.trend.az





I wonder if Freeway 7 will split into two branches around Isfahan? There already is Freeway 7 on the west side of the city, soon also on the east side.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I'm not sure how they're doing Freeway numbering. It makes no sense. 

tbh it's the exact opposite of what Pakistan does lol, where one stretch of a freeway gets several distinct numbers, in between two significant endpoints

They've done the same branching with Freeway "#2"...

Tehran -Tabriz
Qom - Garmsar
Mashhad - Baghcheh
Mashhad Bypass

Freeway "#7" So far:

Tehran - Kashan - Western Isfahan
Bandarabbas Port - Northbound Freeway
And now Isfahan Eastern (+ most likely Shiraz - Isfahan)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Latest from Isfahan Eastern Bypass freeway (September 14, 2020)

Rumble Strips being created


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Iran's updated freeway masterplan

Source: https://www.cdtic.ir/portals/0/Images/subwaymapfaRGB.jpg


----------



## NFZANMNIM

About a month ago, pictures of Isfahan Eastern bypass Freeway

Source: https://mardomborkhar.blog.ir/tag/بخشدار حبیب آباد


----------



## sponge_bob

NFZANMNIM said:


> Iran's updated freeway masterplan


Could you edit in an explanation of what the colours actually mean???? I assume grey is the dreaded "planned in future"


----------



## NFZANMNIM

sponge_bob said:


> Could you edit in an explanation of what the colours actually mean???? I assume grey is the dreaded "planned in future"


Green - obviously means existing
red - under construction
blue - under study
yellow - partnership contract (with a private investor i presume) signed
grey - future expansion projects
*Updated :Summer 2020*


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Segment 2 of Arak - Khorramabad expressway, shown below

Construction JUST Started, as there were issues with land acquisition with Petrochemical and Refinery sites at the eastern end of the expressway.

The issue was resolved recently, and the ~55km long segment, expected to open in 2021

Link to Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> _TEHRAN, Iran, Sept.14. Trend: Iranian government is expected to inaugurate a 63-kilometer freeway in east of Isfahan in the coming days, said Deputy Minister ... _


So far I have not read anything about an actual opening... Is it delayed?


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Are there any signs for foreign cities/ countries in Iran? Especially direction Europe?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tabriz - Sahand Freeway opened for traffic.

Pics from Tasnim


----------



## NFZANMNIM

More pics from Iran Press


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tabriz Sahand Freeway pics from Pana


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Crisis after the first snowfall, after the official opening

oops


----------



## NFZANMNIM

a 1 year old, rather breathtaking picture

Ahwaz - Bandar Imam Fwy (#5), 

Shadegan (Falahiyeh) Wetland


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Tehran Southern bypass Freeway, officially named "Ghadir Freeway" and numbered 2,is expected to open this week


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The entire route is also visible on Google Earth satellite images. I mapped it out:


----------



## Grille Chompa

NFZANMNIM said:


> Tehran Southern bypass Freeway, officially named "Ghadir Freeway" and numbered 2,is expected to open this week
> View attachment 1109983


I am utterly confused now: So the Iranian Freeway 2 now splits up at that three-way intersection (Photo location seems to be east looking here: OpenStreetMap ) with the new motorway and continues both towards Hashtgerd->Karaj->Tehran *AND* along the new Ghadir Freeway? What the...? Is the idea to totally confuse drivers?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Grille Chompa said:


> I am utterly confused now: So the Iranian Freeway 2 now splits up at that three-way intersection (Photo location seems to be east looking here: OpenStreetMap ) with the new motorway and continues both towards Hashtgerd->Karaj->Tehran *AND* along the new Ghadir Freeway? What the...? Is the idea to totally confuse drivers?


LMAOOO so ... yeah iran's freeway numbers as they exist right now... .dont make much sense

This is every stretch that's numbered 2









And this is every stretch that's numbered 7


----------



## NFZANMNIM

So an exciting news that, on Mappilarry, somebody posted streetview along Isfahan Eastern Bypass Freeway, dated Feb 8, 2021. So I'll post screenshots here, of notable signage and sights along the freeway. (Streetview posted by a user called "bigbang001")

SOUTHBOUND
(Featuring electronic toll collection facilities, an accident)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

If you guys think that it's morally wrong for me to post streetview pics from users on Mapillary I will delete.

Meanwhile I'd like to keep posting, now

Isfahan Eastern Bypass NORTHBOUND


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Also, a short drive along Zobahan Freeway, SW of Isfahan.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

1 DAY TILL official opening of Tehran's Bypass Freeway

The freeway has 2x 215m Long tunnels, underneath Karaj Qazvin Fwy. Interesting concept, thus the freeway was constructed without closing or disrupting the existing freeway lol

also for some reason, starting this year and starting with Isfahan Eastern Bypass, there seems to have been a whole revolution in standardization of Freeway Signage in Iran. you love to see it.

Source of pics


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The official opening of Ghadir Freeway, ie Tehran Southern Bypass Freeway

Source of pics


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Eastern end of Ghadir Freeway, at the opening ceremony, near Charmshahr/Varamin

Source of pics


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the Ghadir Freeway named after?

Wikipedia gives several meanings for this word: Ghadir - Wikipedia

This might be the most logical? A submarine class in Iran is also named after it: Event of Ghadir Khumm - Wikipedia


----------



## Uppsala

NFZANMNIM said:


> View attachment 1136226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136229



But what is this? I think it looks like an unfinished bridge.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Uppsala said:


> But what is this? I think it looks like an unfinished bridge.


I think pic was taken just before barriers blocking access to the freeway were removed?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the Ghadir Freeway named after?
> 
> Wikipedia gives several meanings for this word: Ghadir - Wikipedia
> 
> This might be the most logical? A submarine class in Iran is also named after it: Event of Ghadir Khumm - Wikipedia


It's originally the name of a Shia Islamic holiday

All things Ghadir are named after this holiday.

The very late link on the Wikipedia page, thats the story of Ghadir Holiday: *Event of Ghadir Khumm*


----------



## Uppsala

NFZANMNIM said:


> I think pic was taken just before barriers blocking access to the freeway were removed?



But it does not look like a barrier. And it does not look like a portal, because it is too big for it. On the other hand, it looks like a completely normal bridge over a motorway, but in this case unfinished.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Uppsala said:


> But it does not look like a barrier. And it does not look like a portal, because it is too big for it. On the other hand, it looks like a completely normal bridge over a motorway, but in this case unfinished.


WAIIIT not sure what you're talking about lol
Are you talking about this thing?

Dont think it's supposed to be anything more than a fancy toll booth gate structure


----------

